# Order up Drivelers..what'll it be?



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

since no one else did....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

Hey slip a heat gun and some plastic and a little work


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Hey Nic, 'nother mole to wack....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

Hey Jeff


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey slip a heat gun and some plastic and a little work



yeah, ill have to do something 'fore i loose my last bwain sells fur gud.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

anybody wanna go fishing with me and Quack????


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

only the weak sells die easy look at as thining the herd for the strongest to grow


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> anybody wanna go fishing with me and Quack????



Tempting!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> Hey Nic, 'nother mole to wack....





I got it.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

and I hear we don't use all of it anyway


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> anybody wanna go fishing with me and Quack????


he would push me in the water.


Hankus said:


> only the weak sells die easy look at as thining the herd for the strongest to grow



true!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Tempting!



Wanna go for a wittle boat wide wiff a macho man...



slip said:


> he would push me in the water.
> 
> 
> true!!



no I wouldn't allow him to have all the fun...

and Not true, it only kills brain cells you won't need later in life....trust me i don't miss any of mine


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I got it.



missed one.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wanna go for a wittle boat wide wiff a macho man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


bed time.. night yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> anybody wanna go fishing with me and Quack????


Did you see my post in the last thread about his buddy Sweets outfishing him??


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> anybody wanna go fishing with me and Quack????


Yep, i'll go! When do we leave.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you see my post in the last thread about his buddy Sweets outfishing him??



Nope didn't see it, he was outfished today again..


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wanna go for a wittle boat wide wiff a macho man...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do like Steve-O....put a hook in my lip and cast me out as bait in chummed water

if im going to spend brain cells it wont be for burning gas...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Nope didn't see it, he was outfished today again..


Ask him about the time Sweets outfished the whole crew on the boat!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

I'll try and remember that in the morning....brain cells dying and all that


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> bed time.. night yall


Nite Snowy, have a gooden.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

nite snowy


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

bout outer sells fer now


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and I hear we don't use all of it anyway


Makes you wonder what's on the other side.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

i reckon wooly booger is hater hunting right now. 

Hope Baldfish is okay and things are under control. 

I'd love to go fishing in saltwater but i expect i'll be hog hunting with the Buggy's most of the summer. Man, i'd love to have about two dozen boiled blue crabs right now!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

hair same as the left


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i reckon wooly booger is hater hunting right now.
> 
> Hope Baldfish is okay and things are under control.
> 
> I'd love to go fishing in saltwater but i expect i'll be hog hunting with the Buggy's most of the summer. Man, i'd love to have about two dozen boiled blue crabs right now!



Funny you should say hogs...we had a chance to take one by way of outboard today but didn't take it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Nope didn't see it, he was outfished today again..





TGattis said:


> I'll try and remember that in the morning....brain cells dying and all that


If you remember to ask!!.......I've heard the story from someone else on that trip!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Funny you should say hogs...we had a chance to take one by way of outboard today but didn't take it.



Ain't no way i'd even consider possibly denting a prop on a stoopid hog.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope Baldfish is okay and things are under control.


Every thing went smoooth as silk!!......situation handled


----------



## Nautical Son (May 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't no way i'd even consider possibly denting a prop on a stoopid hog.



I was gonna prop wash him and drown it...or lasso and tie it up..


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Funny you should say hogs...we had a chance to take one by way of outboard today but didn't take it.


Whats the matter, you could of had whittled bacon.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I was gonna prop wash him and drown it...or lasso and tie it up..



should have thrown Quack in after the pig...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2010)

night ya'll!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

night bamer reckon they ain't no nite shift since we started a new drivel


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 18, 2010)

Burn out the day, burn out the night,.......cause awake time is over. Soon for the shock.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

See ya HT Ain't no rest for the wicked


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

why ask to be banded they jus keep askin for clorine in the pool


----------



## slip (May 18, 2010)

is it harder to wack a mole that has a helmet on?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

dunno yet


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 18, 2010)

slip said:


> is it harder to wack a mole that has a helmet on?



Yes ... yes it is!    The suicidal ones are particularly difficult for Nic ...  he's got a soft side he thinks folks don't know about!


----------



## quinn (May 18, 2010)

Howdy folks!I think I smell something burning!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2010)

caint reason with crazy plus crazy aint illegal, but it requires paper work


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

aint sure that one will make lite


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

quinn said:


> Howdy folks!I think I smell something burning!


Howdy MR. Quinn!!.....thought I smelled something!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

Dont blieve the helmet helped  Nice followup RB


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

lock em up and me down nite yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

Ya'll Night shifters have a good time with this one!!.....Time for bed here!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

Bleep bleep bleep bleep well bleep bleep bleep well    ain't got no h20 reckon what I be doin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> anybody wanna go fishing with me and Quack????


 
Heck yeah, I wanna, just can't....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yes ... yes it is!    The suicidal ones are particularly difficult for Nic ...  he's got a soft side he thinks folks don't know about!





  Who tattled???   


Good day to everybody.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who tattled???
> 
> 
> Good day to everybody.


 
Morning Sugar Plum


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Sugar Plum





Mornin` Mexican! 


Time to go git lectrified!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

Later y'all..

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hhMwLN-mfsI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hhMwLN-mfsI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Mornin folks.  Yall work to much!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

If I print off Cindi's Campfire Tale's will someone read them at DOG around the campfire???


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

well its slow in here and i cant browse anything for sale... guess i'll go to the other side now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 19, 2010)

quick drive thru
Busy day today. yall have a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Mornin'.....


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Day 2 of Team Quack/Gattis vs. fish, is about to get underway, today our crew will be in search of the elusive speckled seatrout, the wiley redfish, the phenomenal flounder and yes the terrribly aggravating triple tail, they may or may not be armed with low grade explosive devices in their attempts to put some meat in the cooler stay tuned throughout the day for further updates and with any decent cell coverage a live report from "The Throne" ......

Disclaimer: Any reference to explosive devices is merely an attempt at covering up illegal fishing activities and as such should not be attempted by women, children or men with real fishing abilities, however person within earshot may hear vulgarities...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Day 2 of Team Quack/Gattis vs. fish, is about to get underway, today our crew will be in search of the elusive speckled seatrout, the wiley redfish, the phenomenal flounder and yes the terrribly aggravating triple tail, they may or may not be armed with low grade explosive devices in their attempts to put some meat in the cooler stay tuned throughout the day for further updates and with any decent cell coverage a live report from "The Throne" ......
> 
> Disclaimer: Any reference to explosive devices is merely an attempt at covering up illegal fishing activities and as such should not be attempted by women, children or men with real fishing abilities, however person within earshot may hear vulgarities...



Pics please


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Today ought to be a good day fishing....one way or another


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Where da dribblas be?


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 19, 2010)

Mornin' peeps, WOW's, and various other wildlife


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

water fixed crisis averted
mornin all


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

What is the technical difference in a morning and a mernin??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

Mernin-not quite energized enough for Mornin


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

prishate the clarification


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

slip wakey wakey hands off snakey
ready to plastisize that tiller yet I can give ya directions from here, but it sounds a lot like "cookin with Raiford"


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Day 2 of Team Quack/Gattis vs. fish, is about to get underway, today our crew will be in search of the elusive speckled seatrout, the wiley redfish, the phenomenal flounder and yes the terrribly aggravating triple tail, they may or may not be armed with low grade explosive devices in their attempts to put some meat in the cooler stay tuned throughout the day for further updates and with any decent cell coverage a live report from "The Throne" ......
> 
> Disclaimer: Any reference to explosive devices is merely an attempt at covering up illegal fishing activities and as such should not be attempted by women, children or men with real fishing abilities, however person within earshot may hear vulgarities...



Sounds like some of my fishing trips.   




Mornin' Yall!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

fishin; boat ridin,sometimes its hard to tell the diffrence


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Good morning babes, bro's, heathens and heifers!
quick cup of coffee and then off to the land of bloody knee and hip replacements today. Gonna be a busy day again for me.


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

HEATHEN, HEATHEN well since you called me by name mernin (thanks again snowy)


----------



## baldfish (May 19, 2010)

Man sleeping till nine feels good. Hate yall didn get to do that


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning babes, bro's, heathens and heifers!
> quick cup of coffee and then off to the land of bloody knee and hip replacements today. Gonna be a busy day again for me.


Mornin Wingman  I resemble that remark 


Hankus said:


> HEATHEN, HEATHEN well since you called me by name mernin (thanks again snowy)


Welcome 


baldfish said:


> Man sleeping till nine feels good. Hate yall didn get to do that



Hey Charlie   Sounded like ya had an exciting day yesterday  Hate we aint gonna get to see you this weekend


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Man sleeping till nine feels good. Hate yall didn get to do that



I did too! 
I understand you had quite an exciting night. 
Ya'll get him?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman  I resemble that remark
> 
> Welcome
> 
> ...



Hiya, Snowbabe!!
Yeah, i didn't want anyone to feel left out.


----------



## baldfish (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman  I resemble that remark
> 
> Welcome
> 
> ...







rhbama3 said:


> I did too!
> I understand you had quite an exciting night.
> Ya'll get him?



Yes they were gotten and the money recovered. It was a mess but no one got hurt is the best thing


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Yes they were gotten and the money recovered. It was a mess but no one got hurt is the best thing



Glad to hear that


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

good work


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

till, rake, repeat.

good job Baldfish.


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

Them sells in goin like a 59 caddy___you keep this up and you won't make happy hour on friday


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Live update...Quack caught a freaking fish...little too small to filet but a fish none the less...


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Think I will have some fajitas from Lupita's fer lunch today...


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

awesome yall got one


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

off to get learnded
yall play nice


----------



## Benji314 (May 19, 2010)

Howdy Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Howdy Folks!!



Howdy Benji!!!

What up Y'all....it's lunch time!!!<<<<cheeken salad sammich


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Good afternoon everyone!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

So who wants to help me peel, core and cut up apples tonight?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> So who wants to help me peel, core and cut up apples tonight?



I do...I do     Hey hi everyone...just checking in.   Quack caught a minnow I hear!   Good work last night Charlie!      Hey Snowsisterapplepeelingmama you!  PM inbound!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Okay, I'm bored. Gotta go do some cleaning or something. You all have a good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!!




Hey SGG!!!



SnowHunter said:


> So who wants to help me peel, core and cut up apples tonight?



Whatcha makin??? Sounds yummyyyy




boneboy96 said:


> I do...I do     Hey hi everyone...just checking in.   Quack caught a minnow I hear!   Good work last night Charlie!      Hey Snowsisterapplepeelingmama you!  PM inbound!




Hey there BB


Hey someone do me a favor.....look at my post #91, quote it and tell me what you see in the quote...word for word. Thanks.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I do...I do     Hey hi everyone...just checking in.   Quack caught a minnow I hear!   Good work last night Charlie!      Hey Snowsisterapplepeelingmama you!  PM inbound!


Ok  Hurry on over 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay, I'm bored. Gotta go do some cleaning or something. You all have a good day.


Clean mine too!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Hey SGG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



apple butter


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey SGG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Benji!!!
> 
> What up Y'all....it's lunch time!!!<<<<cheeken salad sammich





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Benji!!!
> 
> What up Y'all....it's lunch time!!!<<<<cheeken salad sammich


actually it says What up Y'all....it's lunch time!!!<<<<cheeken salad sammich    but no cheeken salad sammich!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok  Hurry on over
> Clean mine too!!
> 
> 
> ...





MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

they workin me like a mexican over here....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

pretty neat little trick there Jeff.   Gonna share the secret with me?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Boneboy....you messin with my mind???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Benji!!!
> 
> What up Y'all....it's lunch time!!!<<<<cheeken salad sammich



ohhhhhhhh ok got it


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

slip said:


> they workin me like a mexican over here....



ya mean tax free cash?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Boneboy....you messin with my mind???



not likely Jeff...I believe it's the other way around!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> pretty neat little trick there Jeff.   Gonna share the secret with me?



Let ME know when you figger it out....I have no clue!!! I was merely trying to fix it


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

its got somethin to do with coding... 

<<<<<<<<wkejrwjr>>>>>>>>>>>>>


quote this n see


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> ya mean tax free cash?


 i wish


SnowHunter said:


> its got somethin to do with coding...
> 
> <<<<<<<<wkejrwjr>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

slip said:


> i wish



yup, wierd aint it


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

<THIS IS PRETTY COOL!  QUICK EVERYBODY DELETE COMMENTS TALKING ABOUT HOW WE DID THIS AND THE FEW OF US THAT KNOW HOW TO CAN TALK IN CODE!>   I figured it out!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

<Hey Snowy, JeffC, Boneboy, and anyone else that may have the sense to quote this and see this message>


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <Hey Snowy, JeffC, Boneboy, and anyone else that may have the sense to quote this and see this message>



<Hey Purty Eyes>


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

OFH said shes having that meaty new 12" sub from subway fer lunch!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> <Hey Purty Eyes>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <Hey Snowy, JeffC, Boneboy, and anyone else that may have the sense to quote this and see this message>



Hey sulli


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OFH said shes having that meaty new 12" sub from subway fer lunch!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <Hey Snowy, JeffC, Boneboy, and anyone else that may have the sense to quote this and see this message>





SnowHunter said:


> <Hey Purty Eyes>



woah.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

<idjits...>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> <idjits...>



takes one to know one!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

<ninja talk>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

<we can mess wit some folks minds now>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

<catch y'all later....gotta go get on the tractor>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OFH said shes having that meaty new 12" sub from subway fer lunch!


and she can have that one all to herself!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Quack may have caught a state record....gotta check the book and see...update later


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <we can mess wit some folks minds now>



yep!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <catch y'all later....gotta go get on the tractor>



Later, be careful dude!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> and she can have that one all to herself!!



You sure you don't want just a little taste???


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2010)

Good goobly goobers what ARE ya'll up to in here with all this "coding" stuff?!?!? 
Ok, got Mama to Wander's doc - great report, go back next Feb. to him, got her set up with their back doc in June to see about getting her 100% up to par!!   And Wander works there most of the time so I get to see her again then too!   She showed me her new Tabor knife, yes, I had to wipe the drool off my chin too! 
Ok, gonna go burn some brush piles and defrost chicken to go on the grill tonight since I have the time to plan it all!!  Got the be........uuuuhh adult beverages on ice to help me through the grilling process! 
Still no Zeke though 
TROY!!!!!!!!! Don't you let nuttin happen to my Quackster, ya hear?!?!?!   Pics incoming when I get mine!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <we can mess wit some folks minds now>



Uh Huh! 



Jeff C. said:


> <catch y'all later....gotta go get on the tractor>



Later Jeff.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> and she can have that one all to herself!!



Looked good to me................. 
But the hilarious thing was, when I opened it, I was also receiving a text from Nicodemus & it "Looked" like *that* one was from him at first!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Looked good to me.................
> But the hilarious thing was, when I opened it, I was also receiving a text from Nicodemus & it "Looked" like *that* one was from him at first!



Ok that made me spew my dew!!!   Send it to Nic and see what he thinks.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok that made me spew my dew!!!   Send it to Nic and see what he thinks.



I'll do it....


----------



## Strych9 (May 19, 2010)

Well I happin across some college kids with a funnel on the beach rhis anout to get rowdy


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Well I happin across some college kids with a funnel on the beach rhis anout to get rowdy



Yeah C'mon!   Make sure you have enough bail money.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'll do it....



Not such a great idea after all.......


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not such a great idea after all.......


uh oh


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Hi ya Slip, hope yer day is better'n mine. Soon it's back to da shock dock


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Slip, hope yer day is better'n mine. Soon it's back to da shock dock



dang man

it would be cheaper just to run from a cop though.
tazer prongs might count as acupuncture too?


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

back to work for me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 19, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not such a great idea after all.......



I thought he might enjoy that one.   Guess not.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I thought he might enjoy that one.   Guess not.



He threatened physical harm.....so I told him it was your idea!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

<IDGITS!>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Man, this day is getting on my nerves. Stuck at work, getting texts from TBug that i can't open, text from OFH i wish wouldn't open, Quack possibly catching a big fish, and Strych9 getting beer funneled on the beach.


----------



## Benji314 (May 19, 2010)

Good grief it's hot out side!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this day is getting on my nerves. Stuck at work, getting texts from TBug that i can't open, text from OFH i wish wouldn't open, Quack possibly catching a big fish, and Strych9 getting beer funneled on the beach.



did you get the "package" text??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You sure you don't want just a little taste???


Absolutely not!!



Keebs said:


> Looked good to me.................
> But the hilarious thing was, when I opened it, I was also receiving a text from Nicodemus & it "Looked" like *that* one was from him at first!






OutFishHim said:


> I'll do it....





OutFishHim said:


> Not such a great idea after all.......





OutFishHim said:


> He threatened physical harm.....so I told him it was your idea!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OFH said shes having that meaty new 12" sub from subway fer lunch!


----------



## Benji314 (May 19, 2010)

Ok headed back out in the heat. Yall be good..........ok try to be.....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

Howdy folks.  Makeing a fly-by before heading out to the shop.  Gotta try to get the V-Strom back together before I head out to DOG


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

stubborn dog gets un-stubborn real quick when the tiller throws a rock at his butt.

once i looked him over and knew he was okay it was pretty dang funny.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

Troy......You going to follow up or what??....What did Quack catch??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> did you get the "package" text??



nope, just the sub sammich special offer.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Okie dokie, here's the scoop...Quack does have a state record. I can't find anybody in the state to do the taxidermy work and I even called "friends" that do it as a hobby. We have been trying for 2 days to put meat (not Subway's new sandwich)in Quacks cooler for the beautiful Ms. Dawn. We tried everything thing that we had but the fish were not cooperating very well...I even went so far as to let Quack drive the boat...still no luck, but we did survive that wee little adventure onto thin ice. Quack found out the hard way that this ain't the Gulf coast and nothing you do there works very well here....

I had a great time riding around with the Quackster at any rate and he even paid for my and Debi's dinner last night...now thats something thats rare, me allowing anyone to pay for dinner...... So here are a few of the pics we could share...since there was a round of Twista thrown in somewhere...for old times sake.

The ride ready to go...

The new state record glass minnow......

We needed to synchonize watches...





more to come gotta download em..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Okie dokie, here's the scoop...Quack does have a state record. I can't find anybody in the state to do the taxidermy work and I even called "friends" that do it as a hobby. We have been trying for 2 days to put meat (not Subway's new sandwich)in Quacks cooler for the beautiful Ms. Dawn. We tried everything thing that we had but the fish were not cooperating very well...I even went so far as to let Quack drive the boat...still no luck, but we did survive that wee little adventure onto thin ice. Quack found out the hard way that this ain't the Gulf coast and nothing you do there works very well here....
> 
> I had a great time riding around with the Quackster at any rate and he even paid for my and Debi's dinner last night...now thats something thats rare, me allowing anyone to pay for dinner...... So here are a few of the pics we could share...since there was a round of Twista thrown in somewhere...for old times sake.
> View attachment 529002
> ...



 What did he weigh???  Y'all gonna 'Feelay' him


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Okie dokie, here's the scoop...Quack does have a state record. I can't find anybody in the state to do the taxidermy work and I even called "friends" that do it as a hobby.
> 
> The new state record glass minnow......







BTW...That is a nice boat!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What did he weigh???  Y'all gonna 'Feelay' him



I couldn't get the Boga grip scales in his lips...I'd guess .003oz.

In my 42 yrs I have seen alot....I have never seen anyone hook a glass minnow so perfectly.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Yeeeee hawwww!!!! I received a _SCHWEET_ lil pkg. in the mail today.

Thank ya.....and I owe ya....sumthin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> BTW...That is a nice boat!



Yes....it is!!!!



TGattis said:


> I couldn't get the Boga grip scales in his lips...I'd guess .003oz.
> 
> In my 42 yrs I have seen alot....I have never seen anyone hook a glass minnow so perfectly.




Well...he could do a 'Full Skeletal' mount


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes....it is!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys that boat is my life for now...without it I'd be incarcerated or institutionalized...

The idea of a european mount was brought up but I decided that the skull cavitity was goonna be too hard to get clean with out some type of surgical laser device..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Thanks guys that boat is my life for now...without it I'd be incarcerated or institutionalized...
> 
> The idea of a european mount was brought up but I decided that the skull cavitity was goonna be too hard to get clean with out some type of surgical laser device..



I understand....it would be mine too, if i had one, especially on Salt water. I grew up salt water fishing, mann I miss it!

Hey..... there's one other idea for Quacks 'record book' Glass Minnow. Maybe you should send him out to meet up with Coozie, and they could travel together for all eternity


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I understand....it would be mine too, if i had one, especially on Salt water. I grew up salt water fishing, mann I miss it!
> 
> Hey..... there's one other idea for Quacks 'record book' Glass Minnow. Maybe you should send him out to meet up with Coozie, and they could travel together for all eternity



I had my fingers crossed for a perfect photo opportunity, but Coozie kinda took a wrong turn and ended up somewhere else this week...

Jeff anytime you wanna go fishing dude just tell me..I travel 4-5 weeks at a time but then I am home for 10 days or more...I always have a seat available..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Thanks guys that boat is my life for now...without it I'd be incarcerated or institutionalized...
> 
> The idea of a european mount was brought up but I decided that the skull cavitity was goonna be too hard to get clean with out some type of surgical laser device..



au contraire, mon frair!!!!
I happen to have access to all sorts of cool cut 'em up tools and gadgets. I'm sure i could borrow the $4 million neuro surgery scope long enough to evacuate the brain cavity of such a massive minner( particularly if sugarbritches will display it in his trophy room).


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> au contraire, mon frair!!!!
> I happen to have access to all sorts of cool cut 'em up tools and gadgets. I'm sure i could borrow the $4 million neuro surgery scope long enough to evacuate the brain cavity of such a massive minner( particularly if sugarbritches will display it in his trophy room).



Meet me in Macon, Sunday I'll deliver the remains....if they don't dry up and blow away before then.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Meet me in Macon, Sunday I'll deliver the remains....if they don't dry up and blow away before then.



stuff him in Borax.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 19, 2010)

Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



what up, Bobby!?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I had my fingers crossed for a perfect photo opportunity, but Coozie kinda took a wrong turn and ended up somewhere else this week...
> 
> Jeff anytime you wanna go fishing dude just tell me..I travel 4-5 weeks at a time but then I am home for 10 days or more...I always have a seat available..



Sure thing...don't be surprised when I come a knockin' Thank you!!!



rhbama3 said:


> au contraire, mon frair!!!!
> I happen to have access to all sorts of cool cut 'em up tools and gadgets. I'm sure i could borrow the $4 million neuro surgery scope long enough to evacuate the brain cavity of such a massive minner( particularly if sugarbritches will display it in his trophy room).



I figgered you were privy to such, and could lend a hand



Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



Howdy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Dang...I'm dreading getting back on that tractor and finishing the bush-hoggin'!!! That grass/weed pollen kills me....and it's full of seed/flower heads

I took the benadryl, just waiting for it to kick in. Couple more hrs. and I'll be done.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

The Pirate and the cook? Where are they???!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*Hiding*



Nicodemus said:


> The Pirate and the cook? Where are they???!!!



Hiding from you...They left for DOG II already since they know you ain't coming


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

My latest quilt........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The Pirate and the cook? Where are they???!!!



I guess you didn't like the sammich offer either. 

Trying to get some ribs ovenbaked, do a Driveler, post a thread about swap and sell, put Bubbette back on the ignore list, work on some hog feeders, and then clean the kitchen. Man, it's gonna be a long night!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*Nice*



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My latest quilt........
> 
> View attachment 529019



My Niece would love that....Great job


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2010)

yall were busy I jus swingin by afetr skool. I aint lerned nuttin impotent, but I gotta be in da seat


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My Niece would love that....Great job



Thank you!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My latest quilt........
> 
> View attachment 529019




Mighty purty!!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> I guess you didn't like the sammich offer either.
> 
> Trying to get some ribs ovenbaked, do a Driveler, post a thread about swap and sell, put Bubbette back on the ignore list, work on some hog feeders, and then clean the kitchen. Man, it's gonna be a long night!





You got it too?   Be gentle on the S and S, please!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty purty!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and you know me when it comes to posting.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

tilled and raked the garden 5 or 6 times (had to brake the ground all over again.) and added another row, almost ready to (finish) planting.

gunna get a melon patch ready for next year, too.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> stuff him in Borax.



in or with 2 grains should do it either way..

The look on Quacks face when that monster hit was priceless, I swear I thought he saw bigfoot or something...

Then the pirate wench decided she wanted to show us her new flowery necklace, and well the fishing pretty much went by the wayside...Then she showed me the kind of sandwich she wanted me to bring her next time I pass thru town....I was gonna tell her I wasn't to fond of the whole vinegar and oil concoction but changed my mind.


----------



## Benji314 (May 19, 2010)

Is it time to go home yet??? 

I say we start the Driveler Lotto Group. This work mess if for the birds!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

Well, Bike is half back together, the rest can wait till after D O G.  Now to round up my gear for D O G....

Anyone else hear anything about this D O G thing..??


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 19, 2010)

Am I the only one that finds it bizarre that almost a week after being shut down there are still people looking at the Swap & Sell forum??   13 of them a few minutes ago!  You figure they just go in and wander around aimlessly hoping if they stay long enough it'll magically open back up and they can be the first in line?  

We didn't plan this right ... with a little more notice we could have had a huge going out of business sale!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> in or with 2 grains should do it either way..
> 
> The look on Quacks face when that monster hit was priceless, I swear I thought he saw bigfoot or something...
> 
> Then the pirate wench decided she wanted to show us her new flowery necklace, and well the fishing pretty much went by the wayside...Then she showed me the kind of sandwich she wanted me to bring her next time I pass thru town....I was gonna tell her I wasn't to fond of the whole vinegar and oil concoction but changed my mind.







I ate one of TGattis's sammiches, tweren't half bad??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, Bike is half back together, the rest can wait till after D O G. Now to round up my gear for D O G....
> 
> Anyone else hear anything about this D O G thing..??


 
What you wanna know??


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My latest quilt........
> 
> View attachment 529019



Evening all.   Karen that quilt is beautiful!     Well it's getting close to DOG.   So far I have to work right up thru Friday night.   Not sure about the weekend yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all. Karen that quilt is beautiful!  Well it's getting close to DOG. So far I have to work right up thru Friday night. Not sure about the weekend yet.


 
Call Bob on that Temp Service commercial on the radio...........oh wait,,,,,,you are..........errrr,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ate one of TGattis's sammiches, tweren't half bad??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ate one of TGattis's sammiches, tweren't half bad??



Congrats on the State Record Glass Minner Quackkk!!!

What kind of sammich was it???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER


heathen Hankus morning multi bleeps, Miguel wants to fish(but can't), Nic lookin' for snitch, chickenfried mexican, BBQBOSS campfire tale request, busy Sterlo, Quack/TGat tag team on the high seas, drivebys, Hankus h2o crisis averted, Snowy mernin, Sulli awake, babes bro's heathens and heifers, Baldfish good nights sleep( proud po po, perps not), Slip soil toil, fishing update: Quack caught one, BBQBOSS fajita craving, Benji driveby, Snowbabe peeling help needed(Boneboy jumps), bored SGG, Jeffc asks: what am i quoting?, apple butter, Slip dirty, tax free cash, coding(no clue), Sulli figures it out(again, no clue), sugarlips Snowy grinning, OFH meaty sub sammich(limited offer), posts without post, Quack possible record catch, Keebs mama doc. visit went well, Strych9 funneling on the beach, sending sammich offer to Nic, Hogtrap backaches continue(taze him, bro!), Benji sez: it's hot!, RM bike project, Slip throwin rocks at dog, Quack new state record glass minnow(euro mount with neuro scope), W2H driveby, TGat fishing offer, Jeffc bush hoggin', Nic lookin for pirate and cook, SGG horse quilt, Slip still dirty, TGat sub sammich(no  oil/vinegar), Benji still hot, RM packing, Tagbabe notes lost souls in S/S, Quack not hungry anymore


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*No thats a mouthfull*



rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> heathen Hankus morning multi bleeps, Miguel wants to fish(but can't), Nic lookin' for snitch, chickenfried mexican, BBQBOSS campfire tale request, busy Sterlo, Quack/TGat tag team on the high seas, drivebys, Hankus h2o crisis averted, Snowy mernin, Sulli awake, babes bro's heathens and heifers, Baldfish good nights sleep( proud po po, perps not), Slip soil toil, fishing update: Quack caught one, BBQBOSS fajita craving, Benji driveby, Snowbabe peeling help needed(Boneboy jumps), bored SGG, Jeffc asks: what am i quoting?, apple butter, Slip dirty, tax free cash, coding(no clue), Sulli figures it out(again, no clue), sugarlips Snowy grinning, OFH meaty sub sammich(limited offer), posts without post, Quack possible record catch, Keebs mama doc. visit went well, Strych9 funneling on the beach, sending sammich offer to Nic, Hogtrap backaches continue(taze him, bro!), Benji sez: it's hot!, RM bike project, Slip throwin rocks at dog, Quack new state record glass minnow(euro mount with neuro scope), W2H driveby, TGat fishing offer, Jeffc bush hoggin', Nic lookin for pirate and cook, SGG horse quilt, Slip still dirty, TGat sub sammich(no  oil/vinegar), Benji still hot, RM packing, Tagbabe notes lost souls in S/S, Quack not hungry anymore




Great Job


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> heathen Hankus morning multi bleeps, Miguel wants to fish(but can't), Nic lookin' for snitch, chickenfried mexican, BBQBOSS campfire tale request, busy Sterlo, Quack/TGat tag team on the high seas, drivebys, Hankus h2o crisis averted, Snowy mernin, Sulli awake, babes bro's heathens and heifers, Baldfish good nights sleep( proud po po, perps not), Slip soil toil, fishing update: Quack caught one, BBQBOSS fajita craving, Benji driveby, Snowbabe peeling help needed(Boneboy jumps), bored SGG, Jeffc asks: what am i quoting?, apple butter, Slip dirty, tax free cash, coding(no clue), Sulli figures it out(again, no clue), sugarlips Snowy grinning, OFH meaty sub sammich(limited offer), posts without post, Quack possible record catch, Keebs mama doc. visit went well, Strych9 funneling on the beach, sending sammich offer to Nic, Hogtrap backaches continue(taze him, bro!), Benji sez: it's hot!, RM bike project, Slip throwin rocks at dog, Quack new state record glass minnow(euro mount with neuro scope), W2H driveby, TGat fishing offer, Jeffc bush hoggin', Nic lookin for pirate and cook, SGG horse quilt, Slip still dirty, TGat sub sammich(no  oil/vinegar), Benji still hot, RM packing, Tagbabe notes lost souls in S/S, Quack not hungry anymore



Good job Wingman


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2010)

hey all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> heathen Hankus morning multi bleeps, Miguel wants to fish(but can't), Nic lookin' for snitch, chickenfried mexican, BBQBOSS campfire tale request, busy Sterlo, Quack/TGat tag team on the high seas, drivebys, Hankus h2o crisis averted, Snowy mernin, Sulli awake, babes bro's heathens and heifers, Baldfish good nights sleep( proud po po, perps not), Slip soil toil, fishing update: Quack caught one, BBQBOSS fajita craving, Benji driveby, Snowbabe peeling help needed(Boneboy jumps), bored SGG, Jeffc asks: what am i quoting?, apple butter, Slip dirty, tax free cash, coding(no clue), Sulli figures it out(again, no clue), sugarlips Snowy grinning, OFH meaty sub sammich(limited offer), posts without post, Quack possible record catch, Keebs mama doc. visit went well, Strych9 funneling on the beach, sending sammich offer to Nic, Hogtrap backaches continue(taze him, bro!), Benji sez: it's hot!, RM bike project, Slip throwin rocks at dog, Quack new state record glass minnow(euro mount with neuro scope), W2H driveby, TGat fishing offer, Jeffc bush hoggin', Nic lookin for pirate and cook, SGG horse quilt, Slip still dirty, TGat sub sammich(no  oil/vinegar), Benji still hot, RM packing, Tagbabe notes lost souls in S/S, Quack not hungry anymore



Duuude.....you nailed that one!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Great Job



Howdy jm



SnowHunter said:


> Good job Wingman



Hiiiiii Snowy!!!! How's the apple peelin/corin/butter goin



Seth carter said:


> hey all



Hey Seth


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy jm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im ready for school to be out


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy jm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh, its not. Not feelin it tonight. I'm havin a "snakes in da head" night


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*Hey*



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy jm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happening Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> eh, its not. Not feelin it tonight. I'm havin a "snakes in da head" night



I hear ya, Sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im ready for school to be out



nobody to play with?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What happening Jeff



Not a whole lot Mr. Fauver, just enjoying the cool evening temps outside.


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nobody to play with?


hush


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> eh, its not. Not feelin it tonight. I'm havin a "snakes in da head" night


 
Don't make me send Guido up there...


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*Too busy*



Jeff C. said:


> Not a whole lot Mr. Fauver, just enjoying the cool evening temps outside.



I been too busy packing to enjoy anything today....these camping trips are gonna kill me one day...But I don't care I ain't gonna miss one if I can help it

And what is up with the MR..I know I am getting old but I ain't that old


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mighty purty!!!!



Thank you! 



boneboy96 said:


> Evening all.   Karen that quilt is beautiful!     Well it's getting close to DOG.   So far I have to work right up thru Friday night.   Not sure about the weekend yet.



Thank you! 



rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> heathen Hankus morning multi bleeps, Miguel wants to fish(but can't), Nic lookin' for snitch, chickenfried mexican, BBQBOSS campfire tale request, busy Sterlo, Quack/TGat tag team on the high seas, drivebys, Hankus h2o crisis averted, Snowy mernin, Sulli awake, babes bro's heathens and heifers, Baldfish good nights sleep( proud po po, perps not), Slip soil toil, fishing update: Quack caught one, BBQBOSS fajita craving, Benji driveby, Snowbabe peeling help needed(Boneboy jumps), bored SGG, Jeffc asks: what am i quoting?, apple butter, Slip dirty, tax free cash, coding(no clue), Sulli figures it out(again, no clue), sugarlips Snowy grinning, OFH meaty sub sammich(limited offer), posts without post, Quack possible record catch, Keebs mama doc. visit went well, Strych9 funneling on the beach, sending sammich offer to Nic, Hogtrap backaches continue(taze him, bro!), Benji sez: it's hot!, RM bike project, Slip throwin rocks at dog, Quack new state record glass minnow(euro mount with neuro scope), W2H driveby, TGat fishing offer, Jeffc bush hoggin', Nic lookin for pirate and cook, SGG horse quilt, Slip still dirty, TGat sub sammich(no  oil/vinegar), Benji still hot, RM packing, Tagbabe notes lost souls in S/S, Quack not hungry anymore



Awesome!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*Go ahead*



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me send Guido up there...



send Guido up there and I come to visit you...And I am a lot uglier then Guido


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nobody to play with?



  <you are mean,lol>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hush







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me send Guido up there...


Sorry, bro, Guido isn't ready to deal with "snakes in da head" wimmen yet. He'll never be seen again.



jmfauver said:


> I been too busy packing to enjoy anything today....these camping trips are gonna kill me one day...But I don't care I ain't gonna miss one if I can help it
> 
> And what is up with the MR..I know I am getting old but I ain't that old


Ya'll take lots of pic's!


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*will do*



rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll take lots of pic's!



Will take as many as we can..I just don't know how many will be postable


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I been too busy packing to enjoy anything today....these camping trips are gonna kill me one day...But I don't care I ain't gonna miss one if I can help it
> 
> And what is up with the MR..I know I am getting old but I ain't that old



Yeah....but i am, and it makes Me feel younger



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice Quilt SGG!!!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

ouch.
that about sums it up, i'd say.




nice job, as always Bama.


----------



## jmfauver (May 19, 2010)

*Ain't old*



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....but i am, and it makes Me feel younger



Talk to my Mom she will have 2 kids in the 40's next April..She is still trying to figure out how she got 3 kids


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Very nice Quilt SGG!!!



Thank ya!!! How you doin today Jeff?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, Sorry to hear that!!!





rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, bro, Guido isn't ready to deal with "snakes in da head" wimmen yet. He'll never be seen again.



 Wingman has it right 


Tis ok.. Im better now  Talked to Na


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wingman has it right
> 
> 
> Tis ok.. Im better now  Talked to Na


 
Y'all underestimate Guido and women. I mean afterall, he handled Pappy...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank ya!!! How you doin today Jeff?



A lot better, now that I got all the mowin done and out of the grass pollen



SnowHunter said:


> Wingman has it right
> 
> 
> Tis ok.. Im better now  Talked to Na



Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all underestimate Guido and women. I mean afterall, he handled Pappy...



who hasn't?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all underestimate Guido and women. I mean afterall, he handled Pappy...



Guido aint got squat compared to Snowy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A lot better, now that I got all the mowin done and out of the grass pollen



I hear ya!!! I am so glad that I don't have to mow the grass anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I hear ya!!! I am so glad that I don't have to mow the grass anymore.


 
Kinda hard to do when you hocked Dougs mower...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Evening friends.


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all underestimate Guido and women. I mean afterall, he handled Pappy...



Guido and I are great friends now.

My finger is healing nicely.The nail came off Saturday and I see new nail growing.

The pins and plates will be removed at the end of next month.

Thanks Poppa Miguel for showing me that some people on here really arent worth the pain I received.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I hear ya!!! I am so glad that I don't have to mow the grass anymore.



know a mexican?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kinda hard to do when you hocked Dougs mower...



I used to be the one to mow the grass. Then Doug got his new zero turn mower and he won't let me touch it. Oh well, I haven't had to mow the grass for a couple of years now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

Who's watchin the Pilot for the new show "The Good Guys"?? It is stinkin hillarious..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Evening friends.



Hey HogTrap!!! How goes it? 



slip said:


> know a mexican?



Miguel???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 19, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I used to be the one to mow the grass. Then Doug got his new zero turn mower and he won't let me touch it. Oh well, I haven't had to mow the grass for a couple of years now.



Man, those things are AWESOME fun   I used to LOVE cuttin the grass with the FIL's Husquavarna zero turn  Got some purty good sun that way too 

BTW... LOVE the quilt


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Evening friends.


Howdy. back feel any better?


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I used to be the one to mow the grass. Then Doug got his new zero turn mower and he won't let me touch it. Oh well, I haven't had to mow the grass for a couple of years now.



ohhh, i see.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok that made me spew my dew!!!   Send it to Nic and see what he thinks.





OutFishHim said:


> I'll do it....






OutFishHim said:


> Not such a great idea after all.......






OutFishHim said:


> He threatened physical harm.....so I told him it was your idea!






slip said:


> stubborn dog gets un-stubborn real quick when the tiller throws a rock at his butt.
> 
> once i looked him over and knew he was okay it was pretty dang funny.


Hard headed ya mean............ like his master ............... glad he's ok though!! 



Nicodemus said:


> The Pirate and the cook? Where are they???!!!


    



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My latest quilt........
> 
> View attachment 529019



Dat's PURTY!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Evening friends.





How do, Sir.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Man, those things are AWESOME fun   I used to LOVE cuttin the grass with the FIL's Husquavarna zero turn  Got some purty good sun that way too
> 
> BTW... LOVE the quilt



It looks fun. Maybe I'll get to find out one day. 



slip said:


> ohhh, i see.



Yeah. I had to mow with a 50 year old Snapper that I got from my Grandpa. He gets to mow with the "new" one.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How do, Sir.



hi 'demus!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2010)

K, lots to do and no time to do it. I'll see you folks again Sunday night, or ifn' your comin to Cherry Log Ga. I'll see you Friday..


<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hi 'demus!





Hey Keebs!!  

What`s so funny?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Hey Karen, good to see you up an at'm. Me, ima healing and boared to five deaths.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey HogTrap!!! How goes it?
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dat's PURTY!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> K, lots to do and no time to do it. I'll see you folks again Sunday night, or ifn' your comin to Cherry Log Ga. I'll see you Friday..
> View attachment 529059
> 
> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>





Ya`ll have fun up there!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> K, lots to do and no time to do it. I'll see you folks again Sunday night, or ifn' your comin to Cherry Log Ga. I'll see you Friday..
> View attachment 529059
> 
> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


 take plenty of pics for me shuggums!!  Ya'll have a blast!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!!
> 
> What`s so funny?


nuttin, nuttin at all....................... 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, good to see you up an at'm. Me, ima healing and boared to five deaths.


Hope ya get over it quick like Craig!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> take plenty of pics for me shuggums!!  Ya'll have a blast!!
> 
> 
> nuttin, nuttin at all.......................
> ...





Oh yea!! Thanks for the reminder!!! The Pirate is gonna go for a swim...in gator infested waters...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> take plenty of pics for me shuggums!!  Ya'll have a blast!!
> 
> 
> nuttin, nuttin at all.......................
> ...


Thanks Keebs, this is no way to have to be. Tired of electricty too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Man, those things are AWESOME fun   I used to LOVE cuttin the grass with the FIL's Husquavarna zero turn  Got some purty good sun that way too
> 
> BTW... LOVE the quilt



I got a Zero turn, but when you mowing approximately 3-4 acres every week, it ain't no joy ride anymore



Keebs said:


> Hard headed ya mean............ like his master ............... glad he's ok though!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good gracious....where you been????


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

almost time for the





to start showing up....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> 
> heathen Hankus morning multi bleeps, Miguel wants to fish(but can't), Nic lookin' for snitch, chickenfried mexican, BBQBOSS campfire tale request, busy Sterlo, Quack/TGat tag team on the high seas, drivebys, Hankus h2o crisis averted, Snowy mernin, Sulli awake, babes bro's heathens and heifers, Baldfish good nights sleep( proud po po, perps not), Slip soil toil, fishing update: Quack caught one, BBQBOSS fajita craving, Benji driveby, Snowbabe peeling help needed(Boneboy jumps), bored SGG, Jeffc asks: what am i quoting?, apple butter, Slip dirty, tax free cash, coding(no clue), Sulli figures it out(again, no clue), sugarlips Snowy grinning, OFH meaty sub sammich(limited offer), posts without post, Quack possible record catch, Keebs mama doc. visit went well, Strych9 funneling on the beach, sending sammich offer to Nic, Hogtrap backaches continue(taze him, bro!), Benji sez: it's hot!, RM bike project, Slip throwin rocks at dog, Quack new state record glass minnow(euro mount with neuro scope), W2H driveby, TGat fishing offer, Jeffc bush hoggin', Nic lookin for pirate and cook, SGG horse quilt, Slip still dirty, TGat sub sammich(no  oil/vinegar), Benji still hot, RM packing, Tagbabe notes lost souls in S/S, Quack not hungry anymore


Awesome as always Bama!  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> K, lots to do and no time to do it. I'll see you folks again Sunday night, or ifn' your comin to Cherry Log Ga. I'll see you Friday..
> View attachment 529059
> 
> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>



Save me a spot...Still not sure if I'm coming or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> K, lots to do and no time to do it. I'll see you folks again Sunday night, or ifn' your comin to Cherry Log Ga. I'll see you Friday..
> View attachment 529059
> 
> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>



Have a good'un Miguel....wish I was gonna be there


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen, 
Friends and Drivelers,
 Lend Me Your Ears.....






Cause mine are about shot and can't hear a thing....


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How do, Sir.


Hey Nick, ya know , best thing bout bein stove up. I gets to re-sharpen all my knives.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Friends and Drivelers,
> Lend Me Your Ears.....
> 
> ...


Hey Kim!! I like the almost Evil Eddy pic. You musta be/been an I/M fan.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a Zero turn, but when you mowing approximately 3-4 acres every week, it ain't no joy ride anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Took Mama to the doc this morning, worked on a brush pile this afternoon, fed all the critters and grilled chicken fer supper........... I'zz beat & calling it a day! 



rhbama3 said:


> almost time for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would you mind pm'ing me wiff that info please?!?! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Friends and Drivelers,
> Lend Me Your Ears.....
> 
> ...



Hi Kim........ bye Kim.......

Later ya'll!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> K, lots to do and no time to do it. I'll see you folks again Sunday night, or ifn' your comin to Cherry Log Ga. I'll see you Friday..
> View attachment 529059
> 
> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BPCjC543llU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


I remember that box.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Kim!! I like the almost Evil Eddy pic. You musta be/been an I/M fan.



At one time, a big fan.  Kinda slowed down a bit in my older years...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Took Mama to the doc this morning, worked on a brush pile this afternoon, fed all the critters and grilled chicken fer supper........... I'zz beat & calling it a day!
> 
> 
> would you mind pm'ing me wiff that info please?!?!
> ...



Later Keeb-babe...


----------



## Seth carter (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, bro, Guido isn't ready to deal with "snakes in da head" wimmen yet. He'll never be seen again.
> 
> 
> Ya'll take lots of pic's!





im gone get ya


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 19, 2010)

Alright,  got things to do..

Later folks...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy. back feel any better?
> 
> 
> ohhh, i see.


Hard to tell. Aggrivating throbing comes and goes. I am to the point of going to the store fo sumpin real skrong.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Nick, ya know , best thing bout bein stove up. I gets to re-sharpen all my knives.



I've been waiting on a certain wooly booger to call me about going to his house to drop off some knives that need to be sharpened before the piles of pork start growing. Still waiting.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Took Mama to the doc this morning, worked on a brush pile this afternoon, fed all the critters and grilled chicken fer supper........... I'zz beat & calling it a day!
> 
> 
> would you mind pm'ing me wiff that info please?!?!
> ...


Tak'er easy Keebs. Nite.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been waiting on a certain wooly booger to call me about going to his house to drop off some knives that need to be sharpened before the piles of pork start growing. Still waiting.


Hummmm wonder,........ Like i says, wish you lived closer.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hummmm wonder,........ Like i says, wish you lived closer.



I wish i knew why, but i have bought whetstones, sharpeners, gadget sharpeners and all that stuff, but i have never been able to properly sharpen a knife no matter how much i try. I used to have a guy that came and sharpened all the surgical instruments at the hospital about twice a month. I'd trade deer jerky for his knife sharpening and we both were happy. They got a different service doing it now.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hard to tell. Aggrivating throbing comes and goes. I am to the point of going to the store fo sumpin real skrong.



oh no.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish i knew why, but i have bought whetstones, sharpeners, gadget sharpeners and all that stuff, but i have never been able to properly sharpen a knife no matter how much i try. I used to have a guy that came and sharpened all the surgical instruments at the hospital about twice a month. I'd trade deer jerky for his knife sharpening and we both were happy. They got a different service doing it now.


Had a work mate whose wife was Thai. He would bring me knives to sharpen, and as "pay", i got plenty of good eats.
 Heck i even sharpen da fingernail clips. Was all good and fun times too.


----------



## 243Savage (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> almost time for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 19, 2010)

BBL, gotta stretch out a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

243Savage said:


>


evening, Savage!
reckon the moles are calming down? I've only seen a couple of threads today. May have to start one myself. 


hogtrap44 said:


> BBL, gotta stretch out a while.


Hope you get to feeling better, Chris!


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

bama,
Reckon you got anything at the camper for my sinuses?

Claritin didnt work,then Doc gave me Allegra...Supposed to take 3 times a day.I misunderstood what he said and took the Viagra 3 times a day.

My sinuses are still killing me,feel like OFH and the angry dragon


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

Nic, you ever read the book "sun circles and human hands"?


i havent gotten very far into it, seems good though.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> bama,
> Reckon you got anything at the camper for my sinuses?
> 
> Claritin didnt work,then Doc gave me Allegra...Supposed to take 3 times a day.I misunderstood what he said and took the Viagra 3 times a day.
> ...


Well the Viagra will keep you upright, but won't help your breathing. You big dummy! 
The best stuff i have right now is Equate Allergy Relief. That is the non-prescription version of Zyrtec. i think the Publix pharmacy carries it. Good stuff!


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well the Viagra will keep you upright, but won't help your breathing. You big dummy!
> The best stuff i have right now is Equate Allergy Relief. That is the non-prescription version of Zyrtec. i think the Publix pharmacy carries it. Good stuff!



that stuff knocks me out stone cold sleepy, cant even fight it.


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well the Viagra will keep you upright, but won't help your breathing. You big dummy!
> The best stuff i have right now is Equate Allergy Relief. That is the non-prescription version of Zyrtec. i think the Publix pharmacy carries it. Good stuff!



I think Ive been poked and prodded more in two days by the Doctor than my whole time Ive known Quack


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

slip said:


> that stuff knocks me out stone cold sleepy, cant even fight it.



The "feds" do the same thing to me. Sudafed, Actifed, etc...

Okay, i'm gonna put another hog feeder tripod legs set together.


----------



## pbradley (May 19, 2010)

Sometimes I *almost* wish I was still a mod...


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Sometimes I *almost* wish I was still a mod...



Uh Oh...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I  wish I was still a mod...


me too.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

<wonder if the mods caught on to us doing this yet?>

<or can we get away with murder?>


----------



## pbradley (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too.





pbradley said:


> *Sometimes *I **almost** wish I was still a mod...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

pbradley said:


>



what?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> almost time for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good evening folks!!



slip said:


> <wonder if the mods caught on to us doing this yet?>
> 
> <or can we get away with murder?>


Give em time!!


----------



## Benji314 (May 19, 2010)

Hello again good people of the Drivel Nation!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

good afternoon, good evening, and almost goodnight....


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> good afternoon, good evening, and almost goodnight....



going fishing again in the morning?


----------



## Otis (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> I think Ive been poked and prodded more in two days by the Doctor than my whole time Ive known Quack


 

So you finally met up with Meguel down by the creek? 



PAPPILLION said:


> Uh Oh...


 

Trying to decide to swim or not?


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

Otis said:


> So you finally met up with Meguel down by the creek?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and Yes!

Is that a real Gator?


----------



## Otis (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Yes and Yes!
> 
> Is that a real Gator?


 

Nope. The gator is really rhbama trying to sneak up on wild hogs, don't worry though, his BB gun is only affective out to 50 feet


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

slip said:


> going fishing again in the morning?



you really want me to answer that????

Do bears poop in the woods?
Is water wet?


----------



## Brassman (May 19, 2010)

Hello, everybody.  I've been everywhere else on this Forum & now feel like I have come home.  I'm too tired to type right, but I am so glad to be here.  Hello, HT - what's wrong?  Hello, Rhbama3 - if you know anybody that is a master woodworker, they probably sharpen their own chisels.  If so, they might be willing to sharpen your knives.  If you are really lucky, they'll show you how they do it.  But be careful, your knives will be sharp!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Bama, bubette is stalking you


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

Otis said:


> Nope. The gator is really rhbama trying to sneak up on wild hogs, don't worry though, his BB gun is only affective out to 50 feet




Thanks Otie/self..I was worried for awhile about it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Yes and Yes!
> 
> Is that a real Gator?


where?


Otis said:


> Nope. The gator is really rhbama trying to sneak up on wild hogs, don't worry though, his BB gun is only affective out to 50 feet


BB in the ear ruins less meat.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Bama, bubette is stalking you



Thats why she's on my ignore list.


----------



## Bubbette (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Bama, bubette is stalking you



Ssshhhh You weren't supposed to tell anyone. I was trying to 'neak up on him.


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where?
> 
> BB in the ear ruins less meat.



Me and Otis was using the pond at camp.I checked and the owner was nowhere around.You told me he was always there


I caught 73 fish today.Otis caught about the same.He didnt count his though.


----------



## Otis (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Thanks Otie/self..I was worried for awhile about it


 

Anytime. Hows that rash working out for you? I heard HOQ chased you through the woods when he caught you with Miguel. 



rhbama3 said:


> where?
> 
> BB in the ear ruins less meat.


 

And you know this how? I heard something about you missing the broad side of a barn with a 12 guage.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> you really want me to answer that????
> 
> Do bears poop in the woods?
> Is water wet?



ok mister funny man, good luck to ya.

here, i made you a Quack both a sammich for your trip.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Troy, whats the deal with the fishing over there? I thought you guys would be slaughtering flounder, specks, reds, and sharks right now. Ya'll fishing with Berkely Gulps or live shrimp?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Me and Otis was using the pond at camp.I checked and the owner was nowhere around.You told me he was always there
> 
> 
> I caught 73 fish today.Otis caught about the same.He didnt count his though.



Thats cool. Turkey season is out and i took everything of value. Ya'll have fun! Oh, by the way, the septic tank overflowed so he ran a pipe to the fishpond a couple of weeks ago . Shouldn't affect the fish too much.


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

Otis said:


> Anytime. Hows that rash working out for you? I heard HOQ chased you through the woods when he caught you with Miguel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doc said It would heal nicely if I didnt scratch the affected area.

HOQ is still upset,but when isnt he upset?


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats cool. Turkey season is out and i took everything of value. Ya'll have fun! Oh, by the way, the septic tank overflowed so he ran a pipe to the fishpond a couple of weeks ago . Shouldn't affect the fish too much.



I swam in that today

Was even dipping skinny


----------



## Otis (May 19, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> I swam in that today
> 
> Was even dipping skinny


 


I hope you showered!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Otis said:


> Anytime. Hows that rash working out for you? I heard HOQ chased you through the woods when he caught you with Miguel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you be watching the Badger song right now?


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

Otis said:


> I hope you showered!



Well yeah I did after I put the suntan lotion on you.

I dont know where you been...


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

bama,
A few graduation pics


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

Thats awesome, Chris! 


I'm headed to bed. You night shifters be safe!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats why she's on my ignore list.



Just helping a brother out,knew you couldn't see her sneakin in




Bubbette said:


> Ssshhhh You weren't supposed to tell anyone. I was trying to 'neak up on him.



Refer to above....your not on the approved girlfriends list.....YET..



slip said:


> ok mister funny man, good luck to ya.
> 
> here, i made you a Quack both a sammich for your trip.



You'll only need one slice of bread.....I need a hoagie roll..



rhbama3 said:


> Troy, whats the deal with the fishing over there? I thought you guys would be slaughtering flounder, specks, reds, and sharks right now. Ya'll fishing with Berkely Gulps or live shrimp?



Robert, I tell ya...I don't know... The water was really muddy and we had a good deal of rain monday, maybe the freshwater influx pushed them out a little or something, trout prefer clear water any day, the flounder just couldn't see the bait unless it hit them...the reds ...no clue where they went...

We were using Gulps, mud minnows, and topwater too, nothing was magical...mud minnows caught everything we got, and I think that was mostly luck except the one today he inhaled that sucker and headed for the Bahamas..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Just helping a brother out,knew you couldn't see her sneakin in
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Get some sleep Bro. They always bite better the next day.


----------



## wickedjester (May 19, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats awesome, Chris!
> 
> 
> I'm headed to bed. You night shifters be safe!



Night bama,
I promise to clean up the camp.Otis left the fish heads on the sink again overnight.

I will get the cats to lick up all remains.

Sleep well my friend,sleep well.


----------



## Brassman (May 19, 2010)

Hello, TGattis.  How far offshore can you go in your boat?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, TGattis.  How far offshore can you go in your boat?



Honestly I don't know...I have been around 15  so far, under perfect conditions around 60 miles, rare that it's gonna be that way..


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, TGattis.  How far offshore can you go in your boat?



in that little raft? he's puddle jumping.


----------



## Brassman (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, I can understand that.  Can you make the Gulfstream or is that further out?  That was all the fishermen talked about when I was in Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Honestly I don't know...I have been around 15  so far, under perfect conditions around 60 miles, rare that it's gonna be that way..



60 miles out....


i'd have to be sedated or have a floatie duck taped to every limb..


----------



## Brassman (May 19, 2010)

Hey, Slip.  As long as he jumps into the puddles that have fish in them, he's doing a bang-up job.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Awesome sunset shot of the "puddle jumper"


I'll make your little butt swim back Slip


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

I think the stream is around my limit...I haven't got any GPS numbers out there so I don't really know how far it is to get there.. I would go in a heartbeat if i trusted the weatherman, I just don't trust anyone who can be wrong 60% of the time and still keep his job......


----------



## slip (May 19, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.  As long as he jumps into the puddles that have fish in them, he's doing a bang-up job.


must not be jumping into the right puddles then.


TGattis said:


> Awesome sunset shot of the "puddle jumper"
> View attachment 529086
> 
> I'll make your little butt swim back Slip



"T bag"?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Robert, sleep is over rated for me right now...issues within the sanctity...
I'll be placing want ads more frequently in the future....


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

slip said:


> must not be jumping into the right puddles then.
> 
> 
> "T bag"?



brand name....completely coincedential


----------



## Brassman (May 19, 2010)

Great boat.

I agree with you about the weatherman.  Storms & big waves are not my cup of tea in a small boat.  

Do you prefer inshore along the bays & rivers, or do you spend most of your time in open water?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

I have mostly stayed to the inshore areas until I got this boat, now I will venture out further and further as I get more comfortable with how she handles the rough stuff..I have been out in 3-4 ftrs and it wasn't terrible, just wet and slow going..I'd much rather be in 2ftrs though..much easier on my brain cells at the end of the day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I think the stream is around my limit...I haven't got any GPS numbers out there so I don't really know how far it is to get there.. I would go in a heartbeat if i trusted the weatherman, I just don't trust anyone who can be wrong 60% of the time and still keep his job......


I've been to the Stream once.........Don't think I would be willing to do it in your craft!!......The near shore reefs what is it called the KY reef??, and inshore!!...All day long!!


----------



## Brassman (May 19, 2010)

I'm looking at a map here & Coffee Bluff got left off the GA map.  Where are you located?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been to the Stream once.........Don't think I would be willing to do it in your craft!!......The near shore reefs what is it called the KY reef??, and inshore!!...All day long!!



So far I have been to CCA, DUA, J, L, and everywhere between those, I'll go to the R6, R2 towers when the weather is a little more stable later in the year, summertime is pretty predictable as to when the storms are gonna roll in everyday.

Slip here's a shot of my hair impersonating you.


42mph and a 10 knot headwind makes for a curly head of hair...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm looking at a map here & Coffee Bluff got left off the GA map.  Where are you located?


Coffee Bluff is on the map you just need to zoom in a little closer!!........Right on the water!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 19, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm looking at a map here & Coffee Bluff got left off the GA map.  Where are you located?



Savannah...on the southside of town. 5 minutes from Bass Pro. 

www.coffeebluffmarina.net


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> So far I have been to CCA, DUA, J, L, and everywhere between those, I'll go to the R6, R2 towers when the weather is a little more stable later in the year, summertime is pretty predictable as to when the storms are gonna roll in everyday.
> 
> Slip here's a shot of my hair impersonating you.
> View attachment 529091
> ...



oh my gawd someone get this man a hair cut!

looks like a blast out there, even if the fish arent biting.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Savannah...on the southside of town. 5 minutes from Bass Pro.
> 
> www.coffeebluffmarina.net



...here i thought you just really liked coffee.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

The island in the background of the second pic is Ossabaw..10 minute ride from my dock to the DNR dock at the north end of the island.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> oh my gawd someone get this man a hair cut!
> 
> looks like a blast out there, even if the fish arent biting.



And a razor too...   my GF likes the goatee, she says it tickles her fancy....literally


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> And a razor too...   my GF likes the goatee, she says it tickles her fancy....literally


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> So far I have been to CCA, DUA, J, L, and everywhere between those, I'll go to the R6, R2 towers when the weather is a little more stable later in the year, summertime is pretty predictable as to when the storms are gonna roll in everyday.
> 
> Slip here's a shot of my hair impersonating you.
> View attachment 529091
> ...


I've been in some pretty bad stuff offshore 5-7 foot seas.......In a bigger boat than yours......On the same trip I saw some guys that went out in a boat just about like yours......I was so thankful I wasn't on their boat coming back in!!....It was 2-3 when we went out


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

OK.  I'm found.  Savannah is on the map!  You've got some nice water down there.  Do the blues run close to shore there?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

We went out on December 28th, 45 degrees with a 15mph SSE wind, we hit the east side of the sound and were greeted with 3-4 ftrs and whitecaps, I asked if they wanted to turn around and no body said "Yes" so we went on...4 miles and 534,212 waves later everybody said lets turn around...I told them too late I was less than 1 minute from the DUA reef and I was gonna catch some seabass before I went back in thru that crap...we ended up with 25 keeper fish in just a few minutes and headed right back through the slop.....NEVER AGAIN will I do that...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> OK.  I'm found.  Savannah is on the map!  You've got some nice water down there.  Do the blues run close to shore there?



The bluefish are a nuisance fish to us....very rarely do we actually target them, but they do come to the east side of the sound on ocassion...the smaller ones are a real pain in the keester little stinkin bait thieves...


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

OOOOOKAY.  What do you target?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> We went out on December 28th, 45 degrees with a 15mph SSE wind, we hit the east side of the sound and were greeted with 3-4 ftrs and whitecaps, I asked if they wanted to turn around and no body said "Yes" so we went on...4 miles and 534,212 waves later everybody said lets turn around...I told them too late I was less than 1 minute from the DUA reef and I was gonna catch some seabass before I went back in thru that crap...we ended up with 25 keeper fish in just a few minutes and headed right back through the slop.....NEVER AGAIN will I do that...


My one trip to the Stream in a bigger boat than yours was in 4-5 foot seas for a four hour ride!!.......I won't do that again!!........We did hook up on the Mahi Mahi pretty good on that trip though!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Inshore- Redfish, Trout,Flounder,Tarpon

Offshore/nearshore reefs- spanish mackeral,king mackeral,black seabass(awesome eats)and cobia. Every now and then the grouper come in close and you may catch a stray...then theres the almost extinct(if you believe what you read)red snapper


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Inshore- Redfish, Trout,Flounder,Tarpon
> 
> Offshore/nearshore reefs- spanish mackeral,king mackeral,black seabass(awesome eats)and cobia. Every now and then the grouper come in close and you may catch a stray...then theres the almost extinct(if you believe what you read)red snapper



dannnnng, ill fry the hush puppies.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Mitch, I have been out on a 60ft custom built catamaran in the gulf, it was less than 2ft all day and I was sick before we got out of the inlet....Waffle House at 5am didn't go well with me that day...I ahe been out in 3-4 ft on a 35' and never even felt a thing. I spent 7 days on our sailboat on Lanier and couldn't stand in the shower with my eyes closed without falling over  before too....


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Man, you live in Paradise.  I caught red snapper of Gulf Shores, AL.,  right after Hurricane Katrina.  They were great.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Man, you live in Paradise.  I caught red snapper of Gulf Shores, AL.,  right after Hurricane Katrina.  They were great.



I fished that area several times and never caught the first stinking fish...I was about 12-14 miles out in Mobile bay chasing trout and redfish though....We did a charter out of Pensacola and slayed the snapper and beeliners...8 guys and the crew and we all had our limits to take home..

The red snapper here tend to be 25 miles out or more, and I haven't bothered to try and catch them since they keep messing with the rules and regs...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Mitch, I have been out on a 60ft custom built catamaran in the gulf, it was less than 2ft all day and I was sick before we got out of the inlet....Waffle House at 5am didn't go well with me that day...I ahe been out in 3-4 ft on a 35' and never even felt a thing. I spent 7 days on our sailboat on Lanier and couldn't stand in the shower with my eyes closed without falling over  before too....



Never been sick on the water!!.....Just that 4 hours of constant banging was more than my back  could stand!!........4 hours out.......4 hours in!!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

wonder how the fishin on the coast of cali is in say.....December?


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

I think staying close to shore will keep you eating very well.  I think you have some of the finest water in the state in your backyard!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The red snapper here tend to be 25 miles out or more, and I haven't bothered to try and catch them since they keep messing with the rules and regs...


I hear ya!!....those regs change more often than most folks change their underwear

Good Night Folks!!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

ever night fish out there? seems like it would be fun...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder how the fishin on the coast of cali is in say.....December?



It all depends on whether you are south or north Cody, the Pacific Ocean is alot colder year round than the Atlantic, but in say LA it may be 80-90 degrees but up north it may be 50 degrees (outside air temp)



Brassman said:


> I think staying close to shore will keep you eating very well.  I think you have some of the finest water in the state in your backyard!



Without a doubt some of the best fishing on the east coast is right in my backyard. I also go shrimping starting after Labor day and fill a cooler as often as possible, I can't tell you the last time we went to the grocery store and bought shrimp or fish...


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

I've heard Cali is nice, but I'd rather be in GA; & from what I've heard from people I worked with, Savannah has the best fishing (& seafood) on the GA coast.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> ever night fish out there? seems like it would be fun...



flounder giggin....redneckery at it's finest


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

OK.  Now you're really killing me.  I love shrimp.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

night Mitch I'm headed that way myself, gotta go chase that stupid triple tail again tomorrow, I will catch one before Saturday mark my words.


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

How do you find a flounder at night?  Do you walk them up in shallow water?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> OK.  Now you're really killing me.  I love shrimp.



48 quart cooler every 24 hours when they are thick...Marietta is a short 5 hour drive..I can always use a hand throwing that cast net (12#'s dry) a few hundered times ..


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Guys, it's about time for me to wrap it up.  TGattis, Slip - it was really nice talking with you.  Goodnight.


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Watch what you ask for.  I have to go to J'ville every 6 mos.  I can always swing by Savannah on the way home.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> How do you find a flounder at night?  Do you walk them up in shallow water?




Some guys wade, most have like a jon boat or small skiff with lights that are right down on the water with sheilds to prevent the light from blinding them, they drift along slowly and when they spot em they stick em and drop em in the boat, drink a beer and do it again...The weather has to be just right to do it with any efficency.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Watch what you ask for.  I have to go to J'ville every 6 mos.  I can always swing by Savannah on the way home.



Be carefull what you volunteer for, it can sometimes be a long wet cold night throwing that net...never any gurantee the shrimp will be there in good quantity. It may take 2 hours it might take 4...that net gets heavy when you aren't cacthing 10-12 jumbo shrimp each throw.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Slipster, hold down the fort for us, I'm gonna go sleep till I wake up.


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

What do you fish for in early August?


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

G'night folks. nice talkin to ya.


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

G'night all.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder how the fishin on the coast of cali is in say.....December?



Not too bad  Dad never came back with ice on his beard


----------



## Benji314 (May 20, 2010)

Did everybody leave me?????


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 20, 2010)

Wake up call!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Hmmm........







Good morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2010)

Mornin purdy lady 

and uh... er...Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wake up call!!!!!!!!



Mornin Jeff



OutFishHim said:


> Hmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morninggggg!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin pretty lady
> 
> and uh... er...Jeff.



Mornin Sterlo


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me started..

Good mernin Viet.....oops wrong country better get another cup of coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Mornin TGatt!! going back out today????


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin purdy lady
> 
> and uh... er...Jeff.



Mornin' Kneel!



Jeff C. said:


> Morninggggg!!!



Hello Jeffy!



TGattis said:


> Don't get me started..



Bring it Big Boy!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

<object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atBg9zLI2bA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atBg9zLI2bA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Mornin' Everyone! 




TGattis said:


> Don't get me started..
> 
> Good mernin Viet.....oops wrong country better get another cup of coffee.



T, 
Just read yalls conversation from last night.  Good lord I am jealous of where you live and that boat!  I had all the plans of moving to Pensacola by the end of this year, but I am putting it on hold to see how the spill effects the gulf.  I am addicted to salt water fishing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Here TGatt!!!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CiKzqcII0jQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CiKzqcII0jQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sulli   <what's up man, Yeah...I read it also, makes me wanna be there Baaaaadddd!!>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <object width="660" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atBg9zLI2bA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atBg9zLI2bA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sulli   <what's up man, Yeah...I read it also, makes me wanna be there Baaaaadddd!!>



Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Got to go...BBL!!! Y'all have a good day


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Got to go...BBL!!! Y'all have a good day



Later chief! 
Mornin' Folks


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin TGatt!! going back out today????



You know it, thats why the boat is named "The Throne" cause thats where my butt is gonna be....



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Kneel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm gonna have to make a special delivery for you aren't I..




jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay away from the gulf...Savannah is awesome, food, fun, fishing and close to Atlanta to visit relatives.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here TGatt!!!
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CiKzqcII0jQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CiKzqcII0jQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



That's some old timey music right there!







jsullivan03 said:


> Me too!



You coming up on Friday?



Jeff C. said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> Got to go...BBL!!! Y'all have a good day



See ya!



Keebs said:


> Later chief!
> Mornin' Folks



Mornin' Sista!



Any word on Zeke?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm gonna have to make a special delivery for you aren't I..



If you insist.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Stay away from the gulf...Savannah is awesome, food, fun, fishing and close to Atlanta to visit relatives.



check your pm... 

That is why I am addicted to the gulf the way that I am.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 20, 2010)

See y'all when I see y'all!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You coming up on Friday?



I should be up there around 6ish.  Gotta wait on the lady friend to get off work and then me, her, and the dog will be headed up.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

good morning!
Bubbette says she's coming home tonight. I told her to bring me two dozen live blue crabs and a few pounds of skrimp, or just stay down there.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning!
> Bubbette says she's coming home tonight. I told her to bring me two dozen live blue crabs and a few pounds of skrimp, or just stay down there.



Thats tellin her....let us know how it turns out for ya.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> That's some old timey music right there!
> 
> Mornin' Sista!
> 
> Any word on Zeke?









 nooo


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> If you insist.....




Be very carefull what you wish for....


You just might need those crutches for another 6 months..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Thats tellin her....let us know how it turns out for ya.



bout time to trade her in on a newer model. Maybe early 80's.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning!
> Bubbette says she's coming home tonight. I told her to bring me two dozen live blue crabs and a few pounds of skrimp, or just stay down there.





TGattis said:


> Thats tellin her....let us know how it turns out for ya.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bout time to trade her in on a newer model. Maybe early 80's.



I'm in negotiations myself, I like my early 60's model but can't deal with the mileage and fuel consumption issues any longer, I'll probably keep it close but won't be driving it anymore....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Be very carefull what you wish for....
> 
> 
> You just might need those crutches for another 6 months..



Oh my!


does that come with a credit card?



rhbama3 said:


> bout time to trade her in on a newer model. Maybe early 80's.



Dang!



TGattis said:


> I'm in negotiations myself, I like my early 60's model but can't deal with the mileage and fuel consumption issues any longer, I'll probably keep it close but won't be driving it anymore....



How about a 76 model?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



He's prayin this thread hits a 1000 before she gets home and sees it...gonna be some serious driveling going on today out of Albany...


I'm gonna go chase some fish, reports as they happen.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> He's prayin this thread hits a 1000 before she gets home and sees it...gonna be some serious driveling going on today out of Albany...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go chase some fish, reports as they happen.



Good Luck!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 
> does that come with a credit card?
> ...




I'll let ya know after a test drive and if the Carfax checks out....

Otherwise I may be interested in a rental or possibly a lease...


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> He's prayin this thread hits a 1000 before she gets home and sees it...gonna be some serious driveling going on today out of Albany...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go chase some fish, reports as they happen.


 Good Luck! 



TGattis said:


> I'll let ya know after a test drive and if the Carfax checks out....
> 
> Otherwise I may be interested in a rental or possibly a lease...



 Oy vey!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oy vey!



Notice she got quiet....she's actually considering it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Notice she got quiet....she's actually considering it



she just got another application.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



Mernin' sista!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' sista!



Mernin Sista  

No word?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Sho is quiet in here.......guess I'll go cut the grass....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Sho is quiet in here.......guess I'll go cut the grass....



sounds terribly exciting 

 




24 hours and we'll be on the road to Cherry Log


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sounds terribly exciting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Sista
> 
> No word?


~~sigh~~ no, but did talk to a detective friend of mine........................ 



OutFishHim said:


> Sho is quiet in here.......guess I'll go cut the grass....


in yor 'kini??? 



SnowHunter said:


> sounds terribly exciting
> 
> 
> 24 hours and we'll be on the road to Cherry Log





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!!



Ya'll put a camera with my name on it, pass it 'round!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!!


 



Keebs said:


> ~~sigh~~ no, but did talk to a detective friend of mine........................
> 
> 
> in yor 'kini???
> ...


Hope he shows up soon...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

WoW, what a good day it is! How bout you?


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

mornin folks. gotta run!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks. gotta run!


Have a gooden 'lil buddy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

Daaaang,........


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> 24 hours and we'll be on the road to Cherry Log



Dangit .  I wish it was only 24 for me.  I got the approval to leave at noon, but the g/f is gonna come up with me and she isn't gonna be able to get out of work until 3.  So I should be on the road no later than 4.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Dangit .  I wish it was only 24 for me.  I got the approval to leave at noon, but the g/f is gonna come up with me and she isn't gonna be able to get out of work until 3.  So I should be on the road no later than 4.


Good luck Sulli. Be safe you know it's a jungle out there.


----------



## Benji314 (May 20, 2010)

Mornin........I fell like I got ran over by a truck.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

Hi ya Benji. Did you get that truck#?


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope he shows up soon...


Thanks 




slip said:


> mornin folks. gotta run!


hey, hey, hey, where you rushing off to?!?! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Daaaang,........


Bad day, Craig? 



Benji314 said:


> Mornin........I fell like I got ran over by a truck.


Oooppss, sorry bout that, thought you'd hear the "beep" and move out of the way.............


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well started off good, then all of sudden got chills in one spot in the kitchen fixin my b-fast.


----------



## Benji314 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oooppss, sorry bout that, thought you'd hear the "beep" and move out of the way.............


Naw never did


hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Benji. Did you get that truck#?


Naw never saw it comin'


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs, what's the latest on your dog? Anything to go on?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Later chief!
> Mornin' Folks



HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!



OutFishHim said:


> That's some old timey music right there!




  But it's timeless!!!



rhbama3 said:


> good morning!
> Bubbette says she's coming home tonight. I told her to bring me two dozen live blue crabs and a few pounds of skrimp, or just stay down there.



 



Keebs said:


> nooo







TGattis said:


> He's prayin this thread hits a 1000 before she gets home and sees it...gonna be some serious driveling going on today out of Albany...
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go chase some fish, reports as they happen.



I'll see if I can help him out then

Good Luck T



SnowHunter said:


>



Hi Snowwwwwwww!!!!



OutFishHim said:


> Sho is quiet in here.......guess I'll go cut the grass....



NOOO WAYYYYY!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!!



Good mornin' RUTT



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, what a good day it is! How bout you?



Sounds like you feelin' better HT



slip said:


> mornin folks. gotta run!




HB son



Benji314 said:


> Mornin........I fell like I got ran over by a truck.



OHHHHH....I hate those days!!! Mornin to ya....


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes i think so, sort a unpredictable at the moment. Gots lots to do before work time starts. Hope you a great day Jeff.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

help a brother out! Post faster!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> help a brother out! Post faster!!!



Are you gonna retract your statement if she shows up with the Blue Crabs???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yes i think so, sort a unpredictable at the moment. Gots lots to do before work time starts. Hope you a great day Jeff.



Thanks....You too HT, be careful....no sudden movements!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you gonna retract your statement if she shows up with the Blue Crabs???



I will consider it. 

Man, these dadblame battery powered feeders are getting more and more expensive! I went by Tractor Supply yesterday and they wanted $39 just for an analog American Hunter brand corn slinger!

Oh well, if it'll make Tbug happy.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> help a brother out! Post faster!!!



Hey bama....I'm tryin my best, but it don't look good as of now.

However, I have a foolproof back-up plan!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I will consider it.
> 
> Man, these dadblame battery powered feeders are getting more and more expensive! I went by Tractor Supply yesterday and they wanted $39 just for an analog American Hunter brand corn slinger!
> 
> Oh well, if it'll make Tbug happy.....



Couple more posts like that, and you'll be well on your way to my PLAN B


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well started off good, then all of sudden got chills in one spot in the kitchen fixin my b-fast.


ghosts?? 



Benji314 said:


> Naw never did
> 
> Naw never saw it comin'


I'll try to steer 'round ya next time darlin'........... 



hogtrap44 said:


> Keebs, what's the latest on your dog? Anything to go on?


nothing, but did have an "interesting" convo with someone that KNOWS my neighbors! 



Jeff C. said:


> HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!
> But it's timeless!!!
> 
> 
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> Couple more posts like that, and you'll be well on your way to my PLAN B


Eeeh, bama *Always* has back up plans............


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone!!! I finally get to sit down for a minute.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> help a brother out! Post faster!!!


If Jeff would quit multi quoting, and responding individually it would go much faster!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ghosts??
> 
> 
> I'll try to steer 'round ya next time darlin'...........
> ...


Hey Plan B Baby!!! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Everyone!!! I finally get to sit down for a minute.


get your sorry rear end back up and get to work! You can rest later!













somebody please stop me before the skillets start flying.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Eeeh, bama *Always* has back up plans............



What's so funny??? You taught me

This one is _GUARANTEED 100% !!!_



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Everyone!!! I finally get to sit down for a minute.



Heyyy SGG...relax for a minute or two


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If Jeff would quit multi quoting, and responding individually it would go much faster!!



Don't worry Rutt....I got this one all figgered out. It wouldn't take but 3-4 more posts and it would be gone


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> get your sorry rear end back up and get to work! You can rest later!



 I don't know why I'm such a lazy person.



Jeff C. said:


> Heyyy SGG...relax for a minute or two



I'm tryin to. 

Anyone know what this means.... Past couple of days my wrist has been hurting. When I go to use my hand, my fingers start tingling and my whole hand has an almost numb feeling. I haven't hurt it or anything. Typing and using the mouse makes it worse.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry Rutt....I got this one all figgered out. It wouldn't take but 3-4 more posts and it would be gone



<gonna get yo self infractionated?>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <gonna get yo self infractionated?>


Yep!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <gonna get yo self infractionated?>




<I figger all we have to do is treat it like the S&S, Nic'll 'chop' it real quick like>


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello Everyone!!! I finally get to sit down for a minute.


Hey sista! LOVE the quilt!!!!!!!!!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If Jeff would quit multi quoting, and responding individually it would go much faster!!


oooppsss, that go for me too??  



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Plan B Baby!!!
> 
> get your sorry rear end back up and get to work! You can rest later!
> somebody please stop me before the skillets start flying.



 Dang, what have you gotten INTO today?!?! 



Jeff C. said:


> What's so funny??? You taught me
> 
> This one is _GUARANTEED 100% !!!_
> 
> Heyyy SGG...relax for a minute or two


 nuttin, I just laugh when you pull a major MQ like that! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know why I'm such a lazy person.
> I'm tryin to.
> Anyone know what this means.... Past couple of days my wrist has been hurting. When I go to use my hand, my fingers start tingling and my whole hand has an almost numb feeling. I haven't hurt it or anything. Typing and using the mouse makes it worse.



You made ME tired just naming off everything!! 
Ruh-Roh.......... sounds like carpel-tunnel, that's what my right hand did, left still isn't that bad though......... wait until you're brushing your hair & the brush hits the floor but you don't realize the brush isn't in your hand UNTIL it hits the floor!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <I figger all we have to do is treat it like the S&S, Nic'll 'chop' it real quick like>


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

man, i am stuck in auto pilot today. cant think or talk right.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista! LOVE the quilt!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You made ME tired just naming off everything!!
> Ruh-Roh.......... sounds like carpel-tunnel, that's what my right hand did, left still isn't that bad though......... wait until you're brushing your hair & the brush hits the floor but you don't realize the brush isn't in your hand UNTIL it hits the floor!



Hey Sista! I'm glad you like it. 

After I left your work, I went to McDonalds, then had to go pick up the BIG picture of the boys  and then I had to swing by Rite Aid. Carter is now sleeping so I figure I got about 10 more minutes until it's time to get up.

I thought that might be what it sounds like. My hand has done that before, I just didn't want to say anything in case I was just crazy. It's my right hand too, the one I use all the time. Maybe it's nothing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> man, i am stuck in auto pilot today. cant think or talk right.



Are you sure you are not related to Quack???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know why I'm such a lazy person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sgg...it could have something to do with all that quilting you've been doing also  Hope not, but take a break from it and see if it subsides.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone know what this means.... Past couple of days my wrist has been hurting. When I go to use my hand, my fingers start tingling and my whole hand has an almost numb feeling. I haven't hurt it or anything. Typing and using the mouse makes it worse.


just give it a break for a while.



Jeff C. said:


> Are you sure you are not related to Quack???



lawd i hope not....


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> man, i am stuck in auto pilot today. cant think or talk right.


what makes today different?!?! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Sista! I'm glad you like it.
> 
> After I left your work, I went to McDonalds, then had to go pick up the BIG picture of the boys  and then I had to swing by Rite Aid. Carter is now sleeping so I figure I got about 10 more minutes until it's time to get up.
> 
> I thought that might be what it sounds like. My hand has done that before, I just didn't want to say anything in case I was just crazy. It's my right hand too, the one I use all the time. Maybe it's nothing.


I still can't get over them teeny-tiny crocs!!   Tripod needs to see those! 
Maybe it IS over-use from the quilt making, but that's how my right hand did & I occasionally get it from my left....... 



Jeff C. said:


> Are you sure you are not related to Quack???



No, that's Seth............. oh, wait a minute............


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

<has keebs caught on to this yet?>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Sgg...it could have something to do with all that quilting you've been doing also  Hope not, but take a break from it and see if it subsides.



You know, you may be right. Cutting through layers of fabric may be the thing. Thanks! I definitely plan on taking a break. Atleast until I get some new requests.



slip said:


> just give it a break for a while.



Thanks Slip! Oh, Doug just got some new Abu reels... want one? 



Keebs said:


> I still can't get over them teeny-tiny crocs!!   Tripod needs to see those!
> Maybe it IS over-use from the quilt making, but that's how my right hand did & I occasionally get it from my left.......



I'll take a pic of Carter in his crocs!  He's also got some little Nike Shox that are SO cute and tiny.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <has keebs caught on to this yet?>



<I don't know, but I just did>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <has keebs caught on to this yet?>



<I don't think so, but could be wrong>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <I don't think so, but could be wrong>



<When she does, we're all gonna be in trouble.>


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <I don't think so, but could be wrong>



<i dont think the mods even know yet, BB does...but the rest of them dont. we can get away with murder for a short time.>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <When she does, we're all gonna be in trouble.>







slip said:


> <i dont think the mods even know yet, BB does...but the rest of them dont. we can get away with murder for a short time.>


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <has keebs caught on to this yet?>



I have now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <I don't think so, but could be wrong>



so wrong! YOU, sulliepurtyeyes!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <When she does, we're all gonna be in trouble.>



Duh, ya think??


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <I don't know, but I just did>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have now!!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> so wrong! YOU, sulliepurtyeyes!





Keebs said:


> Duh, ya think??



<I was waiting on that!>


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <i dont think the mods even know yet, BB does...but the rest of them dont. we can get away with murder for a short time.>



talk about playing wiff fire, boooy, please!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <I was waiting on that!>



<what were the bets?>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <I don't know, but I just did>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <i dont think the mods even know yet, BB does...but the rest of them dont. we can get away with murder for a short time.>



<I think I'll pass on that one>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <what were the bets?>



<Nothing.  I just was just reckonin' you probably figgered it out yesterday but I wasn't sure because I never saw you do it.  JeffC and I have been going back and forth with it since yesterday.>


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

<this will really confuse people, they already come in here asking what this place is about...now they'll see a bunch of nothing and smilies>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <this will really confuse people, they already come in here asking what this place is about...now they'll see a bunch of nothing and smilies>



I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

<shhhhhh.....y'all be quiet>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <this will really confuse people, they already come in here asking what this place is about...now they'll see a bunch of nothing and smilies>



<that's what I thought when I first came in here....AND y'all WERE talking>


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

<does Bama know?>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Hmmmmm <probably does now>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

Guess what... Tanner passed to the 2nd grade. AND he made a perfect score on the reading section on the CRCT and exceeded expectations on the other sections. I am one proud Mama!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <gonna get yo self infractionated?>





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!





Jeff C. said:


> <I figger all we have to do is treat it like the S&S, Nic'll 'chop' it real quick like>





jsullivan03 said:


>





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <I don't know, but I just did>





jsullivan03 said:


> <I don't think so, but could be wrong>





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <When she does, we're all gonna be in trouble.>





slip said:


> <i dont think the mods even know yet, BB does...but the rest of them dont. we can get away with murder for a short time.>





jsullivan03 said:


>





Keebs said:


> I have now!!!!!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


>





jsullivan03 said:


> <I was waiting on that!>





Keebs said:


> <what were the bets?>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





slip said:


> <does Bama know?>



<know what?>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <this will really confuse people, they already come in here asking what this place is about...now they'll see a bunch of nothing and smilies>



<That's so mean>



Jeff C. said:


> <shhhhhh.....y'all be quiet>



<Shhhhh...>


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm <probably does now>





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess what... Tanner passed to the 2nd grade. AND he made a perfect score on the reading section on the CRCT and exceeded expectations on the other sections. I am one proud Mama!!!



way to go Tanner


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess what... Tanner passed to the 2nd grade. AND he made a perfect score on the reading section on the CRCT and exceeded expectations on the other sections. I am one proud Mama!!!



You should be VERY proud!!! Congrats to Tanner


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <know what?>



<That was a massive multi quote Bama.>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> way to go Tanner





Jeff C. said:


> You should be VERY proud!!! Congrats to Tanner



Thanks! I think he is going to have a great summer. After all the hard work he's been doing, he sure does deserve it.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <know what?>



<Should make for an interesting driver!>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <know what?>



<Lawd....what a MQ!!!>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

<That multi quote made me hungry>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

<For someone not in "the know" to look at this, it is a page and a half of smilies and random comments.  Now that is some serious DRIVEL!!!>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <That multi quote made me hungry>


<<want some?  I'll share>


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

i hate anything that starts with a pull start.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <<want some?  I'll share>



<Sure. Thanks! Does it have salt and extra butter?


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <Sure. Thanks! Does it have salt and extra butter?



<Not much salt, but LOTS of butter.>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



<I can't see what I said>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <Not much salt, but LOTS of butter.>



<That'll work for me>


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <this will really confuse people, they already come in here asking what this place is about...now they'll see a bunch of nothing and smilies>



<now THAT idea I can go with>


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <Nothing.  I just was just reckonin' you probably figgered it out yesterday but I wasn't sure because I never saw you do it.  JeffC and I have been going back and forth with it since yesterday.>



<I wouldn't have if someone hadn't said to quote something, tooo funny!>


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <shhhhhh.....y'all be quiet>


<this your secret club?>




Jeff C. said:


> <that's what I thought when I first came in here....AND y'all WERE talking>


<mmmhmmm, now I see.>




slip said:


> <does Bama know?>





Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmm <probably does now>


<he's smart like that!>



rhbama3 said:


> <know what?>


<I KNEW IT!>



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <That's so mean>
> 
> 
> 
> <Shhhhh...>


<you're next girliegirl! LOL>




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <That was a massive multi quote Bama.>






jsullivan03 said:


> <Should make for an interesting driver!>


<won't it though!?!?>




Jeff C. said:


> <Lawd....what a MQ!!!>


<mmwahahahahaha>




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <That multi quote made me hungry>


<oyvey> 




jsullivan03 said:


> <For someone not in "the know" to look at this, it is a page and a half of smilies and random comments.  Now that is some serious DRIVEL!!!>







slip said:


> i hate anything that starts with a pull start.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <Sure. Thanks! Does it have salt and extra butter?






jsullivan03 said:


> <Not much salt, but LOTS of butter.>






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <I can't see what I said>


<use the other glasses!> 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> <That'll work for me>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <this your secret club?>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   OMG!!!   <I AIN'T EVEN TRYING TO GO BACK AND DECIPHER ALL THAT!>


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> OMG!!!   <I AIN'T EVEN TRYING TO GO BACK AND DECIPHER ALL THAT!>



<where be my crown? LOL>
 chicken!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>





You just don't "know things" like we do.   We can talk without talking!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <where be my crown? LOL>
> chicken!



<Here You Go!>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
You have a PM slacker..



Keebs said:


>


 
Hey Ms. Purtyeyes. I sure am gonna miss you this weekend..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

<Buncha Idiots


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a PM slacker..



Hoppity Hop Hop!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <Buncha Idiots


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> <Here You Go!>


<nope, I want one with jewels in it!>  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a PM slacker..
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Ms. Purtyeyes. I sure am gonna miss you this weekend..


She has 2 pm's then! 
I'm gonna miss being wiff my darlin's!! 



OutFishHim said:


> <Buncha Idiots



<that you love & adore!>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> <this your secret club?>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THis is fun, but I can't remember a thing I said. 

Hey Heather!

Hey Miguel! 

Hey Everybody Else!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> THis is fun, but I can't remember a thing I said.
> 
> Hey Heather!
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

<If you winder lickers don't quit ghost posting, the Driveler tonight is gonna be REAL short>
snuck home from work a little early to work on some more hog feeders. May be able to start shooting next weekend if plans go right.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <If you winder lickers don't quit ghost posting, the Driveler tonight is gonna be REAL short>
> snuck home from work a little early to work on some more hog feeders. May be able to start shooting next weekend if plans go right.



So you deciphered my evil scheme.      



Send fishbait to do the logging this weekend and commence to killing next weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

Geeeeeeeeeez, I go outta town for a few days and ya'll go NUTZZZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <If you winder lickers don't quit ghost posting, the Driveler tonight is gonna be REAL short>
> snuck home from work a little early to work on some more hog feeders. May be able to start shooting next weekend if plans go right.



Can you use a 410 on hogs?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

Alright folks my vacation begins now!!...........Headed to the house to finish loading up!!..........To those that will be there......See you tomorrow.........To those that won't be there you will be missed!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

afternoon all


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> <Buncha Idiots


we wear the title proud.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeez, I go outta town for a few days and ya'll go NUTZZZZZZZZZ!!



catch anything today?


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So you deciphered my evil scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Send fishbait to do the logging this weekend and commence to killing next weekend.


Hey Tbugsy! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeez, I go outta town for a few days and ya'll go NUTZZZZZZZZZ!!


Naahhh, we were already that! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks my vacation begins now!!...........Headed to the house to finish loading up!!..........To those that will be there......See you tomorrow.........To those that won't be there you will be missed!!


Have a safe & fun trip!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Seth carter said:


> afternoon all


hidey-ho there!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So you deciphered my evil scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Send fishbait to do the logging this weekend and commence to killing next weekend.


Bugsy!!
I've got a spot in mind that i think would be perfect for you to arrow a hog. Should give you about 150yards for him to drop after an arrow stick because they always run back to the creek there when shot. Just need to be able to get to it but there is at least one tree across the road. I plan to make at least two trips there next week to set up feeders (hopefully Tuesday, wednesday) if Fishbait gets the tree's cleared. Still working on feeder mechanisms but have one i need to replace.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you use a 410 on hogs?



might wanna be up in a tree for that test.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you use a 410 on hogs?



Sure! I don't know how long it'll take to beat one to death with it, but you are welcome to try.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> we wear the title proud.
> 
> 
> catch anything today?



Came home yesterday evening, water was badly stained from rain.  Conditions were poor at best.  Still had a great time!!

Did get to see my first triple tail ever, looks like a Wal Mart sack just floating on top of the water??  Tried for 45 minutes to get him to bite with no luck.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Came home yesterday evening, water was badly stained from rain.  Conditions were poor at best.  Still had a great time!!
> 
> Did get to see my first triple tail ever, looks like a Wal Mart sack just floating on top of the water??  Tried for 45 minutes to get him to bite with no luck.



Cool isn't it? I've only caught two. Well, I caught one and gigged the other.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

Hey Keebs! 




rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> I've got a spot in mind that i think would be perfect for you to arrow a hog. Should give you about 150yards for him to drop after an arrow stick because they always run back to the creek there when shot. Just need to be able to get to it but there is at least one tree across the road. I plan to make at least two trips there next week to set up feeders (hopefully Tuesday, wednesday) if Fishbait gets the tree's cleared. Still working on feeder mechanisms but have one i need to replace.



Believe it or not, that scenario has run through my mind a hundred times in the past few days. Arrowing one just to have him roll down a ravine and render himself unable to be found.    

I think I'll stick with the 100 lb. or less crowd until I see exactly what damage the Z7 can do.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Came home yesterday evening, water was badly stained from rain.  Conditions were poor at best.  Still had a great time!!
> 
> Did get to see my first triple tail ever, looks like a Wal Mart sack just floating on top of the water??  Tried for 45 minutes to get him to bite with no luck.



.......... why are they called triple tails? they only have one tail.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> might wanna be up in a tree for that test.





rhbama3 said:


> Sure! I don't know how long it'll take to beat one to death with it, but you are welcome to try.


I have a 243 but I didn't know if you could use a 410 or not, so I asked......... ~~sheesh~~ we ARE in the campfire, right? not that other forum, RIGHT?!?!? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Came home yesterday evening, water was badly stained from rain.  Conditions were poor at best.  Still had a great time!!
> 
> Did get to see my first triple tail ever, looks like a Wal Mart sack just floating on top of the water??  Tried for 45 minutes to get him to bite with no luck.



 I wanna see pics............. 
oh yeah, welcome back!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Keebs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why? Shoot everything that comes out. I'm pretty sure we can find more arra's for you.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can you use a 410 on hogs?



Yes you can Keebs, I just wouldn't go after any big boys with it. And if that don't do the trick, you're welcome to use my 7MM-08 while I bowhunt.   





rhbama3 said:


> Sure! I don't know how long it'll take to beat one to death with it, but you are welcome to try.



     

You're one to talk Mr. "He who hunts large rock for still  breathing sow".


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have a 243 but I didn't know if you could use a 410 or not, so I asked......... ~~sheesh~~ we ARE in the campfire, right? not that other forum, RIGHT?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a 410 slug would take down a 100 pounder if he's real close but i wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? Shoot everything that comes out. I'm pretty sure we can find more arra's for you.



DUDE! At around $100/dozen and $10 per broadhead, we is gonna be a little selective in what we shoot with the bow.  

I figure I get a few with the Z7, a few small ones with the trad bow and I'll have it out of my system til archery season opens.  Then I'll bring Gabby back out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> .......... why are they called triple tails? they only have one tail.



Go look in the Saltwater Forum there's some pics of some over there, then you'll see why they're called Triple Tails.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 20, 2010)

Afternoon folks.  Work week is done.  Now time to get everything on the truck and be ready to ride in the Morning...


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yes you can Keebs, I just wouldn't go after any big boys with it. And if that don't do the trick, you're welcome to use my 7MM-08 while I bowhunt.
> 
> 
> 
> You're one to talk Mr. "He who hunts large rock for still  breathing sow".


 Thank you, I knew *someone* would give me a straight answer!! 



rhbama3 said:


> a 410 slug would take down a 100 pounder if he's real close but i wouldn't recommend it.


Ok, then it'll be a 243 or 30-30 'cause I can't gauge size nor distance very well, better safe than sorry..........


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have a 243 but I didn't know if you could use a 410 or not, so I asked......... ~~sheesh~~ we ARE in the campfire, right? not that other forum, RIGHT?!?!?


ok...ok..calm down.


if you think you can handle it, i can lend you my 30-30.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Go look in the Saltwater Forum there's some pics of some over there, then you'll see why they're called Triple Tails.


ohhh, i see....musta googled the wrong thing...something much different came up.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yes you can Keebs, I just wouldn't go after any big boys with it. And if that don't do the trick, you're welcome to use my 7MM-08 while I bowhunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to save a bullet for Fishbait. Wait..... that don't sound right.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I was trying to save a bullet for Fishbait. Wait..... that don't sound right.



I still laugh out loud about that. I can just see the two of you standing there, pelting this poor wounded sow, with pebbles..... wondering why she's trying to bite you.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I was trying to save a bullet for Fishbait. Wait..... that don't sound right.



Freudian slip....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I still laugh out loud about that. I can just see the two of you standing there, pelting this poor wounded sow, with pebbles..... wondering why she's trying to bite you.





okay back to feeder building. See ya'll later!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Freudian slip....



why you gotta call me big words you know i cant understand.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 20, 2010)

Yall Have a good evenin'.  I'm off to the pool hall.  If we win tonight we are in the running to go to Vegas for the National Tourny .


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2010)

Wow these last two pages have been an interesting read.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> ok...ok..calm down.
> 
> 
> if you think you can handle it, i can lend you my 30-30.
> ...


Gitt'n 2big4dembritches again, huh? 



SnowHunter said:


>


 IDKE 




slip said:


> why you gotta call me big words you know i cant understand.



that's what schooling is for knucklehead!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall Have a good evenin'.  I'm off to the pool hall.  If we win tonight we are in the running to go to Vegas for the National Tourny .


<see ya later>


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

I have a headache....




Some idiot dumped cement down my road, turned the corner and all the way up the main road.  (I live on a corner)  So now they are scraping it off with some machine making some God awful racket!  And as they scrape, it turns to dust....guess where the dust goes....right on my truck.....


Ok, rant over...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have a headache....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Feel better.
Ok...go pour a nice tall glass of of your favorite adult beverage.......take a long slow chug.......glug glug glug...AAAHHHHH. There now don't you feel better.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Keebs said:


> that's what schooling is for knucklehead!


more like google


OutFishHim said:


> I have a headache....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just turn on yer windsheild wipers next time you go some where


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Feel better.
> Ok...go pour a nice tall glass of of your favorite adult beverage.......take a long slow chug.......glug glug glug...AAAHHHHH. There now don't you feel better.



I made Pina Colada!



slip said:


> just turn on yer windsheild wipers next time you go some where



Dang!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 20, 2010)

Hi


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



Hello!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

In the name of all that is unholy.......
I have just experienced the most vile smell ever created.
Mix a handful of corn and a half gallon of water in a sealed feeder, place upside down in back yard and allow to sit since last summer. Unlatch lid and enjoy!

oh gawd, make the heaves stop.......


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> In the name of all that is unholy.......
> I have just experienced the most vile smell ever created.
> Mix a handful of corn and a half gallon of water in a sealed feeder, place upside down in back yard and allow to sit since last summer. Unlatch lid and enjoy!
> 
> oh gawd, make the heaves stop.......



No thanks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> In the name of all that is unholy.......
> I have just experienced the most vile smell ever created.
> Mix a handful of corn and a half gallon of water in a sealed feeder, place upside down in back yard and allow to sit since last summer. Unlatch lid and enjoy!
> 
> oh gawd, make the heaves stop.......



   pig perfume


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh gawd, make the heaves stop.......



It only works when you add: I promise I will never do that again!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 20, 2010)

I suppose I should go pack for DOG......


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> In the name of all that is unholy.......
> I have just experienced the most vile smell ever created.
> Mix a handful of corn and a half gallon of water in a sealed feeder, place upside down in back yard and allow to sit since last summer. Unlatch lid and enjoy!
> 
> oh gawd, make the heaves stop.......



Pig buffet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I suppose I should go pack for DOG......




 Enjoy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I suppose I should go pack for DOG......


 
*YA THINK !!!!!*


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

is packing...but its break time  

I don't hafta cut the apples, YAY!! Got the attatchment for the mixer hooked up, thank gawd! 20lbs of apples is a lot of slicing  Now the mixer does the work


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 20, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!



Hi


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

take a two dayer and nobody remembers you was here
mernin or afternoon or jus gimme a nother beer


----------



## baldfish (May 20, 2010)

Ya know what I think about not being able to DOG
!@#$%^&*()(*&^%$#@#$%^&*&^%$#@#$%$#$%^&*&^%^&^%&*()*&


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Howdy all.   Here's a few pics of my new pet.  A Mexican Red Rump Tarantula.  He's/she's (  ) still shy!   



Sorry for the lousey pics


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

That thing would have a red rump if I saw it..outside of that glass enclosure....


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all.   Here's a few pics of my new pet.  A Mexican Red Rump Tarantula.  He's/she's (  ) still shy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lousey pics



 even my dog would run.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

I have a major case of lazy goin on right now..


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all.   Here's a few pics of my new pet.  A Mexican Red Rump Tarantula.  He's/she's (  ) still shy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lousey pics






Why?  

Can you cuddle with it? Does it lick your face? Will it grab you a beer, keep your feet warm or track a deer?


Just why?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Why?
> 
> Can you cuddle with it? Does it lick your face? Will it grab you a beer, keep your feet warm or track a deer?
> 
> ...



He said a pet...Tbug, he didn't say a new wife...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Why?
> 
> Can you cuddle with it? Does it lick your face? Will it grab you a beer, keep your feet warm or track a deer?
> 
> ...



This is Bob your talking about here.  There really is no reason to ask WHY....  It's Bob..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 20, 2010)

Ok, gotta go finish loading the truck down.  Forgot the kitchen sink..   LOL


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> He said a pet...Tbug, he didn't say a new wife...



I don't lick fishbait's face.   

Or grab him a beer, or keep his feet warm.... hmmmm  





Redneck Maguiver said:


> This is Bob your talking about here.  There really is no reason to ask WHY....  It's Bob..




Point taken.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I don't lick fishbait's face.
> 
> Or grab him a beer, or keep his feet warm.... hmmmm
> 
> ...



i had a cat named fishbait


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I don't lick fishbait's face.
> 
> Or grab him a beer, or keep his feet warm.... hmmmm



hmmmm, bet you used to though.....done got into that comfortable stage of the relationship where you can tell him to do those things for you huh ?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, gotta go finish loading the truck down.  Forgot the kitchen sink..   LOL





First batch of apple butter done


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> First batch of apple butter done


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i had a cat named fishbait



Our cats are Ball-Ball, Shrek, Fiona and Torchamedes. 

Four housecats. I could spend a lifetime dusting and running a vacuum.   




TGattis said:


> hmmmm, bet you used to though.....done got into that comfortable stage of the relationship where you can tell him to do those things for you huh ?



Let's see, 12 years so yeah, I'd say we've been in that "comfortable" stage for about 11 years and 6 months.


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> First batch of apple butter done



You gonna bring special Brownies?

I found some ingredients today....


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

i exeded on all my crcts i got scores back today im glad


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Our cats are Ball-Ball, Shrek, Fiona and Torchamedes.
> 
> Four housecats. I could spend a lifetime dusting and running a vacuum.
> 
> ...



i know somebody with a jet black cat named snowball


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i exeded on all my crcts i got scores back today im glad



Cool deal.What grade you going to?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> First batch of apple butter done





If I was to ask real nice...


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Cool deal.What grade you going to?



8th


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Let's see, 12 years so yeah, I'd say we've been in that "comfortable" stage for about 11 years and 6 months.



Dand T-bug you musta played hard to get, it took you 6 months....



Anybody wanna bring me dinner...I'm too lazy to go microwave leftover Sticky Fingers ribs...


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i exeded on all my crcts i got scores back today im glad



Good deal Seth!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

18 sweet taters and 9 cabbage planted.


not including the 9 toe'maters, crook neck, and zucchini planted a few weeks ago.

gunna eat good this summer.


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i exeded on all my crcts i got scores back today im glad



I'm guessing that grammer was not on this test.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good deal Seth!



:bananh


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

congrats to the schoolies for the grades


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

beer 10 honky tonk time


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> I'm guessing that grammer was not on this test.



Do you mean "Grammar"?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

wellll...........
I got two feeders that are dead rust buckets, replace the mechanism on one, built a complete new one, and put a stainless steel lid on one. So after all that sweat and gagging( see earlier post) i have 4 that are ready to go. I can make a 5th but i need a 30 gallon locking lid some kind of bad or a metal garbage lid for a 18.5 inch across opening. 
Need to start checking swap and sell and see if anybody has a battery powered deer feeder for sell.


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> Do you mean "Grammar"?



why yes i did


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> why yes i did



 okay.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> I'm guessing that grammer was not on this test.



I'm guessing there were a lot of things not on the test.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing there were a lot of things not on the test.



made an 890 in social studys 884 on reading


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

I hope they dont test this whole crowd we all be quar......qar.....qaur........seperated


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> I'm guessing that grammer was not on this test.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i exeded on all my crcts i got scores back today im glad



Datz my boy!!  Tell momma to let you out of the basement for an extra hour!!




rhbama3 said:


> I'm guessing there were a lot of things not on the test.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Datz my boy!!  Tell momma to let you out of the basement for an extra hour!!



u gone get got quackv


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Hey Quack they certify tthat record yet


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

ah snap my typin is stutterin now


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Wet a hook this evening....got multiple bites













































BUG BITES


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wellll...........
> I got two feeders that are dead rust buckets, replace the mechanism on one, built a complete new one, and put a stainless steel lid on one. So after all that sweat and gagging( see earlier post) i have 4 that are ready to go. I can make a 5th but i need a 30 gallon locking lid some kind of bad or a metal garbage lid for a 18.5 inch across opening.
> Need to start checking swap and sell and see if anybody has a battery powered deer feeder for sell.



bama,
I just saw one in swap and sell.It was high though.

On another note.I have barrels,plastic,55 gallon and 15 gallon if you need any.They had peroxide and soap in them.Free for you...


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wet a hook this evening....got multiple bites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any keppers


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

any body know how to milk a apple, i tried the tree and that didnt work. How my gonna make apple butter with out apple milk


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> any body know how to milk a apple, i tried the tree and that didnt work. How my gonna make apple butter with out apple milk



Pm Quack.He's good at milking things.

He will work cheap as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> any keppers



Yeah, there were several....that wanted to keep me


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, there were several....that wanted to keep me



 looked like helicopters buzzin around huh


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wellll...........
> I got two feeders that are dead rust buckets, replace the mechanism on one, built a complete new one, and put a stainless steel lid on one. So after all that sweat and gagging( see earlier post) i have 4 that are ready to go. I can make a 5th but i need a 30 gallon locking lid some kind of bad or a metal garbage lid for a 18.5 inch across opening.
> Need to start checking swap and sell and see if anybody has a battery powered deer feeder for sell.





Yep, you just keep on doing that darlin.     


Fishbait said to tell you he's bringing two of those big plastic barrels with the screw on lids to ya Saturday.  

I'll send pics tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> In the name of all that is unholy.......
> I have just experienced the most vile smell ever created.
> Mix a handful of corn and a half gallon of water in a sealed feeder, place upside down in back yard and allow to sit since last summer. Unlatch lid and enjoy!
> 
> oh gawd, make the heaves stop.......



Scoop that sour mash up and hang on to it.  That's some of the most potent hog attractant ever!   


Of course, I can bring biohazard masks.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Quack huh? Well I'll see caint I shoot him a pm
on second thought I'll jus invite him rite now......HEY Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey Quack they certify tthat record yet


----------



## wickedjester (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Quack huh? Well I'll see caint I shoot him a pm
> on second thought I'll jus invite him rite now......HEY Quack



And Bammmmmm Right there he is!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, you just keep on doing that darlin.
> 
> 
> Fishbait said to tell you he's bringing two of those big plastic barrels with the screw on lids to ya Saturday.
> ...



excellent! I'll go to Tractor Supply tomorrow and get some mounting hardware. Just tinkered around with one of the dead units and got it working but i'm not sure the daylight sensor is working. That gives us 3 tripod feeders, one small hanging feeder, and one for the big boat wench tripod. I'll keep an eye out and call Game Country tomorrow and see if they have any refurbished units. We still need at least one more for the Canyon.(Can't wait till you and Jerome see it).


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

next page


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



can i have a foot rub? i been workin mighty hard out in that garden....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> That thing would have a red rump if I saw it..outside of that glass enclosure....





slip said:


> even my dog would run.





turtlebug said:


> Why?
> 
> Can you cuddle with it? Does it lick your face? Will it grab you a beer, keep your feet warm or track a deer?
> 
> ...


    gonna have to see.


TGattis said:


> He said a pet...Tbug, he didn't say a new wife...





Redneck Maguiver said:


> This is Bob your talking about here.  There really is no reason to ask WHY....  It's Bob..


----------



## Benji314 (May 20, 2010)

Quick howdy before I go back out in the heat.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

evening all you drivelers...help me pick out a name for my new pet!   And in case you don't wanna go back several pages...here he/she is.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

hey slip yer feet wil heal up hows the sells


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

octane


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

harry


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

fuzzy


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

legs


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> excellent! I'll go to Tractor Supply tomorrow and get some mounting hardware. Just tinkered around with one of the dead units and got it working but i'm not sure the daylight sensor is working. That gives us 3 tripod feeders, one small hanging feeder, and one for the big boat wench tripod. I'll keep an eye out and call Game Country tomorrow and see if they have any refurbished units. We still need at least one more for the Canyon.(Can't wait till you and Jerome see it).



Get some prices and I'll see about picking up one or two next week.  That'll be payday. 


I'm out. 4:00 for me tomorrow. 

Yall have a good'un.  

Especially you Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> evening all you drivelers...help me pick out a name for my new pet!



Macgruber? 
Bobby Bouchet?


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

rak like a-rak-nid


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> evening all you drivelers...help me pick out a name for my new pet!



R.I.P.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

MacGruber..................now that has a ring to it nice one bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Get some prices and I'll see about picking up one or two next week.  That'll be payday.
> 
> 
> I'm out. 4:00 for me tomorrow.
> ...



night, Bugsy!


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> evening all you drivelers...help me pick out a name for my new pet!   And in case you don't wanna go back several pages...here he/she is.



No wait, I got it.............


































































SQUISH!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

splat


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

nite liteweight


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

babboon after the red butt thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> can i have a foot rub? i been workin mighty hard out in that garden....



How bout I give you a butt rub with my boot??




boneboy96 said:


> evening all you drivelers...help me pick out a name for my new pet!   And in case you don't wanna go back several pages...here he/she is.




I know what he/she would be called if found anywhere near me...Splat, or Smashed...


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

If it caint share a cold one with ya after a long days work isit really a good pet??


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

try to rub it behind the ears...


i dare ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here, huh? What are ya`ll drinkin`? And somebody either stomp, cut in half, or put a bullet in that infernal spider.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

ever time i shoost at it i ricochet the bb off the puter


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Drinkin 4 Wise Men to get that vinegar taste out of my mouth


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here, huh? What are ya`ll drinkin`? And somebody either stomp, cut in half, or put a bullet in that infernal spider.



x1000000000000000000000000


----------



## Sirduke (May 20, 2010)

I am honored Hankus, you done quoted me !!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here, huh? What are ya`ll drinkin`? And somebody either stomp, cut in half, or put a bullet in that infernal spider.



can i put a bullet in it? huh? can i, can i?!


----------



## Sirduke (May 20, 2010)

I came up with a variation on an old Hank Jr song. We was talking bout the Ragheads who threatened to kill anyone who draws a cartoon of Mohammad.  

Like to hear it ? Here it go.

I got a shotgun a rifle and four wheel drive and I doubt a Raghead can survive.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Sho nuff did I figgered long as you was credited i wouldnt have to ride in that snazzy pinball machine you got in the av


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> octane





Hankus said:


> harry





Hankus said:


> fuzzy





Hankus said:


> legs





rhbama3 said:


> Macgruber?
> Bobby Bouchet?


   Macgruber has possibilities.  


Hankus said:


> rak like a-rak-nid





turtlebug said:


> R.I.P.


Rip for short...hmmmmm   not bad.  


turtlebug said:


> No wait, I got it.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   NOOOOOOOOOOO


Hankus said:


> splat





Hankus said:


> If it caint share a cold one with ya after a long days work isit really a good pet??


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

wear the rest of the song. especiallty the chorus


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Drankin, stompin spiders and shootin ragheads...

Welcome to the Driveler Nation folks.


----------



## Sirduke (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Sho nuff did I figgered long as you was credited i wouldnt have to ride in that snazzy pinball machine you got in the av



Man I hear you. It ain't no smooth ride neither.

Just ask the young inmate I hauled to Dothan today with his dislocated knee.

Boy hit soprano notes several times en-route.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Hey boneboy it was my thought i'll post it when it pops up.
my mind aint got no on deck circle ya know


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

rode in one wen i busted my leg and i hav to agree wid ya


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Man I hear you. It ain't no smooth ride neither.
> 
> Just ask the young inmate I hauled to Dothan today with his dislocated knee.
> 
> Boy hit soprano notes several times en-route.



how do you poke needles in the right spot if your bouncing all over the place?


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

slipper you caint welcome jus anybody how we posed to know they gunna be able to deal widthis crowd


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

I got it Boneboy!
Gator McClusky!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> try to rub it behind the ears...
> 
> 
> i dare ya.


    not yet.  We hardly know each other.


Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here, huh? What are ya`ll drinkin`? And somebody either stomp, cut in half, or put a bullet in that infernal spider.


  Don't you touch my spidey!


slip said:


> can i put a bullet in it? huh? can i, can i?!


NO


slip said:


> Drankin, stompin spiders and shootin ragheads...
> 
> Welcome to the Driveler Nation folks.


There will be no stomping!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Drinkin 4 Wise Men to get that vinegar taste out of my mouth




You drinkin 4 philosophers beer...seriously?


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> not yet.  We hardly know each other.
> 
> Don't you touch my spidey!
> 
> ...



lurklurklurk


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey boneboy it was my thought i'll post it when it pops up.
> my mind aint got no on deck circle ya know



fair enuff...I can see you're overcoming your challenges!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> slipper you caint welcome jus anybody how we posed to know they gunna be able to deal widthis crowd



if they cant deal they get gone fast.


one or more of the WOWs chase em off.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> not yet.  We hardly know each other.
> 
> Don't you touch my spidey!
> 
> ...



wut bout  STOMPwups there went the spider sorry smash


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey boneboy it was my thought i'll post it when it pops up.
> my mind aint got no on deck circle ya know





rhbama3 said:


> I got it Boneboy!
> Gator McClusky!!!



I'm not feeling these Doc!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

4 Wise Men-- Double shot of each in a solo cup,no ice. Jack Daniels black, Johnny Walkers red, Jim Beam white, Jose Quervo and a strong desire to be drunk soon


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

amos moses


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

stroker ace


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

smokey, bandit, snow man


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> not yet.  We hardly know each other.
> 
> Don't you touch my spidey!
> 
> ...



you should take him/her to the next event. i've seen on TV where they roast them on a stick over a fire......maybe Nic could give it a try?


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> stroker ace



was born to race he had a mean streak 2 feet wide


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

son of a gun with a taste for fun


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Hankus said:


> son of a gun with a taste for fun



i cant remember the next line


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

geez, sitting here trying to think of a name for a red butted spider from Mexico.
Pancho? Lefty? Clint Eastwood? Chuck Norris? Napoleon? Curtis Lowe? Ronnie Van Zant? Quacker?


----------



## Sirduke (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> how do you poke needles in the right spot if your bouncing all over the place?



Well..... You just take a stab at it.


Here you go Hankus

A Raghead cain't survive....


The Ragheads say it’s the end of time
Draw a cartoon of Mohammad an you gonna die
Terrorism is up and they blew the Trade Center down
And you only get lies
When Obama’s in town

Let a Raghead Terrorist come lookin for me
Cause I drew Mohammad playing with his camel’s pee pee
I got a shotgun rifle and a 4-wheel drive
And I doubt a Terrorist can survive
Cause the exit wounds gonna be real wide.


----------



## Sirduke (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i cant remember the next line



And a mean streak four foot wide.   Take a dirt road curve with a devil's nerve.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> geez, sitting here trying to think of a name for a red butted spider from Mexico.
> Pancho? Lefty? Clint Eastwood? Chuck Norris? Napoleon? Curtis Lowe? Ronnie Van Zant? Quacker?



Quackers...that has possibilities.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

you should take him/her to the next event. i've seen on TV where they roast them on a stick over a fire......maybe Nic could give it a try? 


If this pet relationship thing doesn't work out, we'll see what he/she tastes like at the FPG!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> you should take him/her to the next event. i've seen on TV where they roast them on a stick over a fire......maybe Nic could give it a try?





I ain`t sayin` I wouldn`t, but I would have to be almighty hungry, before I ate a spider! Specially one as ugly as that 8 footed thang! 


That thing from Mexico? Heckfire, name it Miguel.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

THE line is "and more than his share of pride"


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t sayin` I wouldn`t, but I would have to be almighty hungry, before I ate a spider! Specially one as ugly as that 8 footed thang!
> 
> 
> That thing from Mexico? Heckfire, name it Miguel.



jose jalapeno


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

and make a car dance across the mud


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> you should take him/her to the next event. i've seen on TV where they roast them on a stick over a fire......maybe Nic could give it a try?





Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t sayin` I wouldn`t, but I would have to be almighty hungry, before I ate a spider! Specially one as ugly as that 8 footed thang!
> 
> 
> That thing from Mexico? Heckfire, name it Miguel.



Dang Nick...brilliant.   Miguel Cervantes!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

haulin shine was his regular line till the track got in his blood


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

was a real hot shot and he bragged a lot but man that fool could drive


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Sirduke that aint half bad rite there


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang Nick...brilliant.   Miguel Cervantes!





Sometimes, I get a dash of brilliance!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

cause he loved the feel of a steerin wheel


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

and the girls with the bedroom eyes


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

chorus anyone??


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

and in a racin tight or a barroom fight old stroker stole the show


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

a back stretch racer a real ____razer and a race track romeo


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Allright enough of this name the spider game.....I got it.



Name him Jesus....

cause thats what people are gonna say when they see his red $$$....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Hey BB....you could call it 'Pat' for the time being, considering you haven't determined the sex


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

<Hey Nic, can you read this?>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2010)

I'm going to bed. Good luck with Spider naming and stroker ace sangin'.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

you done did the daily??


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

moma lock yer dauters up that wild bunch is back in town


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

Chorus
mommas lock your daughters up that wild bunch is back in town
and them little girls get frisky when they hear them racecar sounds


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> <Hey Nic, can you read this?>



<don't start nothin' slip>


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

they bringin out the yellow flag someones brakes have failed there oil slik on the inside and a rech along the rail u better stand on it stroker cause a bandits on yer tale


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Good luck with Spider naming and stroker ace sangin'.



Can't say that I blame ya.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

caint sang no more i done gived out


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

Cut out all that singin`!! Ya`ll are wastin` bandwidth!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that singin`!! Ya`ll are wastin` bandwidth!



sorry mister grinch


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sorry mister grinch





Want me to lock it down?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to lock it down?



PUI may become an infraction point huh boss?


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to lock it down?



noooooo sorry ifu do can i start the new drivle thread


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes, I get a dash of brilliance!



Scarey...isn't it?


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Scarey...isn't it?



did u get my bracelet done bb


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Allright enough of this name the spider game.....I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



      U may be right Troy!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> did u get my bracelet done bb



Yeah Seth...you're all set!   Just waiting on an addy to send it to!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> PUI may become an infraction point huh boss?





Only if it needs to interpeted, or gets rank. 

Or some youngun calls me a grinch...


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah Seth...you're all set!   Just waiting on an addy to send it to!



ok


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey BB....you could call it 'Pat' for the time being, considering you haven't determined the sex


that's a classic right there!  


rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Good luck with Spider naming and stroker ace sangin'.


 doc


Hankus said:


> you done did the daily??


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that singin`!! Ya`ll are wastin` bandwidth!



what the heck is bandwidth?


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Only if it needs to interpeted, or gets rank.
> 
> Or some youngun calls me a grinch...



sorry nick


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

How wide the band is


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sorry nick





Al is well, young feller.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2010)

fellers tha beds loaded an so is I nite yall
PS could yall please not type loud in the mornin


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Al is well, young feller.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

nite hankus.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

holy crap yall 

Just bout done with the last 15lbs


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> holy crap yall
> 
> Just bout done with the last 15lbs
> 
> View attachment 529247



wats that


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> holy crap yall
> 
> Just bout done with the last 15lbs
> 
> View attachment 529247



oh my.

holler at me when it cools.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wats that



who cares, it looks dang good...thats all that matters.


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> who cares, it looks dang good...thats all that matters.



yea


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Hello, everybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> holy crap yall
> 
> Just bout done with the last 15lbs
> 
> View attachment 529247



Danngggg Girl.....you been workin your Hiney off ain't ya???


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> who cares, it looks dang good...thats all that matters.




boy you'd eat anything that didn't bite back wouldn't you.


Anybody got any home remedies for sunburn....that actually work....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.



Evenin Brassman!


----------



## Seth carter (May 20, 2010)

night yall dont get in anymore truble almost got the thread shut down i have no idea who caused it gess its a mystery night all


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Stay out of the sun.


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Helo, Jeff & TG.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> boy you'd eat anything that didn't bite back wouldn't you.
> 
> 
> Anybody got any home remedies for sunburn....that actually work....



yeah, and if it bites back it wont for long....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> boy you'd eat anything that didn't bite back wouldn't you.
> 
> 
> Anybody got any home remedies for sunburn....that actually work....



Mayo..  I know I know.   Mayo...  Trust me..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah, and if it bites back it wont for long....



  That`s my boy, right there!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

TGattis said:


> boy you'd eat anything that didn't bite back wouldn't you.
> 
> 
> Anybody got any home remedies for sunburn....that actually work....



if it's severe burns, plain yogurt will ease the sting and decrease the swelling.   learned that the hard way on a cruise to the Bahamas!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Stay out of the sun.



I am outta the sun....it's the earlier exposure thats kickin my tail right now.....burn over burn feels great after the sun goes down....


Bman, you asked last night what I'll be chasing in August...probably trout and reds...or either kingfish off shore.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s my boy, right there!!





TGattis said:


> I am outta the sun....it's the earlier exposure thats kickin my tail right now.....burn over burn feels great after the sun goes down....



just wait it out, and know not to get burnt again.

that aloe crap they sell does nothing but build false hope.
aloe does, but the water'd down crap they sell dont...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

yeah I hear ya on the aloe crap....I had severe burns (2nd-3rd degree burns) I had some silvadene creme that was the bomb...


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Seriously, the only advice I can offer is to go see your Dr.  I think there is a spray-on painkiller that he can provide.  The only way I can handle the sun now is one of those long sleeved khaki sunshirts over light weight khaki BDUs topped off with a wide brimmed sun hat.  Then I put on the heavy-duty sun screen.

Of course, up until 10 years ago I didn't do any of that.  And I have the scars from the skin Dr to prove it!


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Hey, Slip & Nic. What's going on?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 20, 2010)

I missed one strip on my left leg and that sucker is burnt good...I typically don't need sunscreen as I have hairy legs and it acts like a natural block.....seriously


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

TG, you didn't get 2nd & 3rd degree burns from the sun did you?


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip & Nic. What's going on?



not much, you?


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Just stopped by to say "Hello".  Won't be here long - have a long day tomorrow.


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

TG, did you catch the triple-tail?


----------



## Brassman (May 20, 2010)

Uh-Oh.  I think I killed another one.  Goodnight all.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Uh-Oh.  I think I killed another one.  Goodnight all.



 was just taken the trash out.

G'night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2010)

Ok done all the packin and gettin ready I'm going to do tonight!!........Looks like I'm going to have to get up early in the morning to finish up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> geez, sitting here trying to think of a name for a red butted spider from Mexico.
> Pancho? Lefty? Clint Eastwood? Chuck Norris? Napoleon? Curtis Lowe? Ronnie Van Zant? Quacker?





boneboy96 said:


> Quackers...that has possibilities.



Nooooo!!  How did I get involved in naming a red butted Mexican spider??


----------



## quinn (May 20, 2010)

Evenin folks!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

28


----------



## Otis (May 20, 2010)

I miss the Swap and Swindle. I use to get so many laughs from it.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooo!!  How did I get involved in naming a red butted Mexican spider??


   


quinn said:


> Evenin folks!


Evening Quinn


SnowHunter said:


> 28


How goes  it Snowyappletartmama?   
Here's 2 pics under the heat lamp.  The lamp is a red bulb so sorry about the pics...kinda looks kewl though!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 20, 2010)

well, gotta get to bed.  Niters all.  Headed to the red light district!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening Quinn
> 
> How goes  it Snowyappletartmama?
> Here's 2 pics under the heat lamp.  The lamp is a red bulb so sorry about the pics...kinda looks kewl though!



i got a red bulb on my leopard gecko at night...standing outside looking at my window with it on, is creepy.

what does that thing eat? chawawas?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 20, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening Quinn
> 
> How goes  it Snowyappletartmama?
> Here's 2 pics under the heat lamp.  The lamp is a red bulb so sorry about the pics...kinda looks kewl though!



it goes 

Thats one ugly critter 


Hows yall doin this evenin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 20, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> it goes
> 
> Thats one ugly critter
> 
> ...


Fine tonite Snowster. How bout it gang!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Fine tonite Snowster. How bout it gang!



Hey Craig!! How you feelin? any better?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> it goes
> 
> Thats one ugly critter
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!.........loaded up and ready to go yet??



hogtrap44 said:


> Fine tonite Snowster. How bout it gang!


How do HT!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Craig!! How you feelin? any better?


Very much. Good steady work nite. Feel back to normal now. Least till we have a engine change.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.........loaded up and ready to go yet??
> 
> How do HT!!


Hey Mitch. What you got on the plate to do. Great fun stuff i hope.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

gunna read this book for a bit and go to bed, later yall.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.........loaded up and ready to go yet??
> 
> How do HT!!


heck naw LOL not even half of it 


hogtrap44 said:


> Very much. Good steady work nite. Feel back to normal now. Least till we have a engine change.


Glad to hear it!!  


slip said:


> gunna read this book for a bit and go to bed, later yall.


Night Slip! Sendin a jar down for you too


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> gunna read this book for a bit and go to bed, later yall.


Nite lil buddy. Have a gooden an be safe out there.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> heck naw LOL not even half of it
> 
> Glad to hear it!!
> Night Slip! Sendin a jar down for you too


oh wow, thanks!!


hogtrap44 said:


> Nite lil buddy. Have a gooden an be safe out there.



man i have got to find me some snakes turtles or mud bugs here soon, since hunting season is over.

ok ok im outta here. yall be goo...never mind, just have fun


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch. What you got on the plate to do. Great fun stuff i hope.


Gettin ready for D.O.G. II



slip said:


> gunna read this book for a bit and go to bed, later yall.


Night Slipster!!



SnowHunter said:


> heck naw LOL not even half of it


Same here!! Going to have to finish up in the morning!! but we are real close!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> oh wow, thanks!!
> 
> 
> man i have got to find me some snakes turtles or mud bugs here soon, since hunting season is over.
> ...


 night!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Gettin ready for D.O.G. II
> 
> Night Slipster!!
> 
> Same here!! Going to have to finish up in the morning!! but we are real close!!


thankfully, the worst of the gear has been packed in the truck since just after WAR  Aint gotta worry bout repackin it 

Just clothes, bedding, food


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> night!!
> 
> thankfully, the worst of the gear has been packed in the truck since just after WAR  Aint gotta worry bout repackin it
> 
> Just clothes, bedding, food


Spent the last two nights Preparing food for this weekend!!.........Spaghetti supper for tomorrow night!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Spent the last two nights Preparing food for this weekend!!.........Spaghetti supper for tomorrow night!!





We're doin chicken legs and corn on the cobb, at Ians insistence


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Come on 7am!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

Well, the hands of time go at a slow pace, yet time marches on at a rapid pace. So to end a busy day i say,....
 Awake time has drawn to a close. Now off to Yak sack.
 Ya'll have a gooden, sees ya later.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am!!


Hope it goes fast for Ya Bro!!

Good night all!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope it goes fast for Ya Bro!!
> 
> Good night all!!



Later bud, hope you, Elaine and Tucker have a large time this weekend!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am!!






Alright, gotta pack! Yall have a great night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Less than 2 hrs to go!!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 2 hrs to go!!



you dranking........mountindew this early?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> you dranking........mountindew this early?



Naw, just stuck at work drinkin water.

You talk to my PCB guide??


----------



## ButcherTony (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, just stuck at work drinkin water.
> 
> You talk to my PCB guide??



no not yet....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


> no not yet....



You lost the # didn't ya??


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

Mornin yall

hey Snowy that stuff in the pot looked awesome


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

30 mo minutes!!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

HOQ its gettin closer

well d birds is fed an I'm off to work Yall keep em strait out thar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HOQ its gettin closer
> 
> well d birds is fed an I'm off to work Yall keep em strait out thar



Have a good one Stankus!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 21, 2010)

Good morning!


Almost packed.  Still gotta go to the grocery store this morning.  That's always fun in the rain.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Almost packed.  Still gotta go to the grocery store this morning.  That's always fun in the rain.



Yeah, I should have been packed....... but NNOOOOOO.
We have a baseball trophy party.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 21, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah, I should have been packed....... but NNOOOOOO.
> We have a baseball trophy party.



We'll miss you Kneel.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> We'll miss you Kneel.



I'll miss yall too HEEETHER.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Mornin'....I'm hearing thunder this fine FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 21, 2010)

Morning All.  Gotta put the last of my stuff on the truck and should be pulling outta here about 9 or so...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

WAKE UP>>>>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmSHb-aRB0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmSHb-aRB0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> WAKE UP>>>>
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmSHb-aRB0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmSHb-aRB0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




Cool, but I like your fishin/boat ridin music better!!

Any luck on the TTails??


----------



## YaraDV. (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> WAKE UP>>>>
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmSHb-aRB0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KpmSHb-aRB0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


I'm awake not TG, thank you.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool, but I like your fishin/boat ridin music better!!
> 
> Any luck on the TTails??



boat music is just that...

no luck on the TT yesterday, the water was muddier than when we were there...I went out to the sea buoy and didn't see anything but sea turtles and a reallllllllllly big shark...12' or more easy. I think it was a  Tiger but the water was too muddy.



YaraG. said:


> I'm awake not TG, thank you.



Welcome Y...and your welcome, music is a passion of mine. Every song tells a story, you just have to pay attention to the lyrics.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3-_omoYPsI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/H3-_omoYPsI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  5 hours and some change and I'll be headed to DOG II.  

Still gotta go home and load the gear in the truck.  By the time I made it home last night, rain had set in and I didn't feel like getting soaking wet.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Good morning, Peeps!
Sorry about the drivel press being broken last night but i was whupped from working on those feeders. Highly unusual, but i didn't cut, smash, or drill a hole thru my hands a single time!
Wheres my coffee....


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Peeps!
> Sorry about the drivel press being broken last night but i was whupped from working on those feeders. Highly unusual, but i didn't cut, smash, or drill a hole thru my hands a single time!
> Wheres my coffee....



Ah, most the day was just a bunch of smileys and nonsense anyways.  

Mornin Bama.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Ah, most the day was just a bunch of smileys and nonsense anyways.



......wait.....That is everyday.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> ......wait.....That is everyday.



true, true......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> ......wait.....That is everyday.





rhbama3 said:


> true, true......






<like this>


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

looking like today is gonna be an errand boy day  

but the water calls


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

<GoooodMORNINGTREADS!!!!!!!!!!!> 
Mornin Ya'll.............. My calendar says it IS FRIDAY!!! 
​


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> looking like today is gonna be an errand boy day
> 
> but the water calls



Yep...had a couple heavy downpours here already. Even shut the satellite down for a few mins.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Mernin' Jeff, you see that??? 
<us and SIX guests, don't think I've seen that many lurking before!>


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> looking like today is gonna be an errand boy day
> 
> but the water calls



Now Troy, do like I taught you, make your list of things to do but line it up so you wind up at the boat ~~DUH~~ you're too close NOT to go out then!~!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' Jeff, you see that???
> <us and SIX guests, don't think I've seen that many lurking before!>



Hmmmm..... <no I didn't notice it, that is a lot!>


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2010)

Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



Prayers sent Nic....sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...had a couple heavy downpours here already. Even shut the satellite down for a few mins.



weather here is great sunny and clear, hope DOG doesn't turn into a mudpit...



Keebs said:


> Now Troy, do like I taught you, make your list of things to do but line it up so you wind up at the boat ~~DUH~~ you're too close NOT to go out then!~!!!!



that'd be my plan Keebs, if I don't make it out at least I will cut the grass..nobody else seems to know how to crank the BRAND NEW MOWER...



Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



Prayers sent for the family Nic.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



Absolutely... for the Family and friends.....sent.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> weather here is great sunny and clear, hope DOG doesn't turn into a mudpit...



I'm 125 miles from DOG, so they may be ok


----------



## Strych9 (May 21, 2010)

mornin yall!  who else left their truck windows down last night


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.


You got it Nicodemus! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Prayers sent Nic....sorry for your loss.


Mornin darlin'! 



TGattis said:


> that'd be my plan Keebs, if I don't make it out at least I will cut the grass..nobody else seems to know how to crank the BRAND NEW MOWER...



~~Sheesh~~ I won't even comment........... just unbelievable..................


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin yall!  who else left their truck windows down last night



I take it ya made it back from da beach then?!?!


----------



## Strych9 (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I take it ya made it back from da beach then?!?!



yes ma'am.  Just about finished packin, and hope to leave the house in about an hour, DOG bound.  Ironic but true...Remi(my dog) isn't ready yet.  she needs a bath!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



You got em Nic 


pouring rain here  gonna delay out leavin for DOG


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yes ma'am.  Just about finished packin, and hope to leave the house in about an hour, DOG bound.  Ironic but true...Remi(my dog) isn't ready yet.  she needs a bath!


 Hey, the girl wants to be "presentable" ya know! 



SnowHunter said:


> You got em Nic
> 
> 
> pouring rain here  gonna delay out leavin for DOG



 but just think how much fun it'll be when ya get there!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Timmay go put on a two-bag pot of coffee! I'm headed that way.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, the girl wants to be "presentable" ya know!
> 
> 
> 
> but just think how much fun it'll be when ya get there!!



Oh yeah  

I'm wishin the Expedition was driveable right now...least then everything would be covered


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Timmay go put on a two-bag pot of coffee! I'm headed that way.


 you mean instead of Korean over here you use Timmay?!?!?  



SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> I'm wishin the Expedition was driveable right now...least then everything would be covered



got an extra tarp???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin yall!  who else left their truck windows down last night



Not me....my son told me it was gonna rain yesterday afternoon....while the sky was perfectly clear. He senses it somehow You have a good time in Flo-rida



SnowHunter said:


> You got em Nic
> 
> 
> pouring rain here  gonna delay out leavin for DOG



Mornin' Snowwwyyyyy!!! Now the sun is trying to come out here!!!



Keebs said:


> but just think how much fun it'll be when ya get there!!



Oh yeah....Wish I was gonna be there, especially after seeing BBQBOSS's set-up


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> got an extra tarp???



no  gonna hafta get one....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2010)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no  gonna hafta get one....



We need to hit a tool sale & stock up on them, they're cheap made ones but heck for the price you pay for them, worth the one or two time use you get out of them!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ~~Sheesh~~ I won't even comment........... just unbelievable..................



4.5 weeks....keebs, zero zip nada..nothing touched nothing not even the dust on the floor, I can't begin to tell you how irritating it is after I work my keister off to come home and have to cut grass after I purchased a mower that was hand picked...On top of all that I have to clean up all the laundry, towels, wash my work clothes and pack them back in the suitcase...then I have to sweet talk all of you wonderful WOW's and such (which I actually enjoy)

Anywhoo, enough ranting I'm gonna back away from the soapbox and enjoy life for a change. Whatever happens is for a reason and that reason is FATE...


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin



well, well, well, looky who's here................


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 4.5 weeks....keebs, zero zip nada..nothing touched nothing not even the dust on the floor, I can't begin to tell you how irritating it is after I work my keister off to come home and have to cut grass after I purchased a mower that was hand picked...On top of all that I have to clean up all the laundry, towels, wash my work clothes and pack them back in the suitcase...then I have to sweet talk all of you wonderful WOW's and such (which I actually enjoy)
> 
> Anywhoo, enough ranting I'm gonna back away from the soapbox and enjoy life for a change. Whatever happens is for a reason and that reason is FATE...



 just remember Troy, this too shall pass and you got a whole passel of folks to vent with!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no  gonna hafta get one....



Snowy, Call Lamar Outdoor Advertising, ask them if they have any 14 x 48 used vinyls they would be willing to give you....they make excellent tarps...you could pick it up on the way to DOG...it measures 14ft x 48ft and you can cut it with a razor knife to whatever size you like.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well, well, well, looky who's here................



Hiya Keebs


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We need to hit a tool sale & stock up on them, they're cheap made ones but heck for the price you pay for them, worth the one or two time use you get out of them!


Oh I got several... they're all wet though   


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin


Mornin Bobby!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowwwyyyyy!!! Now the sun is trying to come out here!!!


Mornin JEff!  



TGattis said:


> 4.5 weeks....keebs, zero zip nada..nothing touched nothing not even the dust on the floor, I can't begin to tell you how irritating it is after I work my keister off to come home and have to cut grass after I purchased a mower that was hand picked...On top of all that I have to clean up all the laundry, towels, wash my work clothes and pack them back in the suitcase...then I have to sweet talk all of you wonderful WOW's and such (which I actually enjoy)
> 
> Anywhoo, enough ranting I'm gonna back away from the soapbox and enjoy life for a change. Whatever happens is for a reason and that reason is FATE...




 


TGattis said:


> Snowy, Call Lamar Outdoor Advertising, ask them if they have any 14 x 48 used vinyls they would be willing to give you....they make excellent tarps...you could pick it up on the way to DOG...it measures 14ft x 48ft and you can cut it with a razor knife to whatever size you like.


Hi Troy!  

holy crap  that'd cover my whole house    I'll check on that, thanks! :cheer:


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hiya Keebs



How's it going shugar?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

No worries Keebs I'm a grown up and won't let myself get drug into a childish argument, although it is a tad bit diconcerting to know I won't be home while the move out occurs...I guess I have to trust that things will be done without malice. We have discussed the arrangements and are both in harmony with our decisions, or at least that is the understanding I have for now, time will tell when the ink is on paper.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> mornin yall!  who else left their truck windows down last night



I about made that mistake.    Luckily as I was starting to put things in the truck it started to rain and happened to notice my windows were cracked open.  I was planning on loading all my gear in the back of the pick up before I went to bed.  I had no idea it was supposed to rain last night.  I would have been a PO'd individual this morning.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Troy!
> 
> holy crap  that'd cover my whole house    I'll check on that, thanks! :cheer:



They also make excellent boat covers....hint hint hint


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



sorry to hear that, Nic.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> They also make excellent boat covers....hint hint hint



Yeah, I'll definetly need those once I get em done...I don't wanna hafta do this all over again 

btw...hope "it" goes well  

and, hey, if you're drivin thru this way goin off to a job...holler at me! I'm way past overdue for some Troy sugar


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

OH SNAP!


from the sounds of it, every kid not dressed in camo while in the woods is growing pot!.....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



You got it Nic.    Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> OH SNAP!
> 
> 
> from the sounds of it, every kid not dressed in camo while in the woods is growing pot!.....



You better stay outta them woods wit no camo then


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 4.5 weeks....keebs, zero zip nada..nothing touched nothing not even the dust on the floor, I can't begin to tell you how irritating it is after I work my keister off to come home and have to cut grass after I purchased a mower that was hand picked...On top of all that I have to clean up all the laundry, towels, wash my work clothes and pack them back in the suitcase...then I have to sweet talk all of you wonderful WOW's and such (which I actually enjoy)
> 
> Anywhoo, enough ranting I'm gonna back away from the soapbox and enjoy life for a change. Whatever happens is for a reason and that reason is FATE...



Been there, dealt with that.  And that is why I now live alone.  There is nothing worse than busting your butt at work to provide for one who barely works for little money and then coming home and doing all the chores to keep the house in order......Only to come home the following evening to find it looking like a hurricane hit it b/c a certain someone didn't work that day and decided to sit on the couch eat, drink, not do a dish or take it to the sink, strew clothes all over the place....etc.    Glad that is over!!!

I know your pain!


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You better stay outta them woods wit no camo then



forgot link.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541398


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2010)

morning everybody!    Happy Friday!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

TGattis said:


> No worries Keebs I'm a grown up and won't let myself get drug into a childish argument, although it is a tad bit diconcerting to know I won't be home while the move out occurs...I guess I have to trust that things will be done without malice. We have discussed the arrangements and are both in harmony with our decisions, or at least that is the understanding I have for now, time will tell when the ink is on paper.


I'll still worry, you know that so just hush and know that you're thought of during all this............. I know ya'll've talked but danged if I wouldn't take some time to be there, somehow! 



slip said:


> OH SNAP!
> 
> 
> from the sounds of it, every kid not dressed in camo while in the woods is growing pot!.....


<how you doing this morning?>


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



Sorry to hear that. Prayers sent.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Might I ask that prayers be sent out for a good friend who passed away last night.



Sorry for not seeing this sooner. Prayers, Nic. The loss of a close friend is always painful.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> forgot link.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541398



See what I mean Guilty until proven innocent
Far as I can tell, the only thing they've done is trespass...maybe???



boneboy96 said:


> morning everybody!    Happy Friday!



Same to ya BB


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean Guilty until proven innocent
> Far as I can tell, the only thing they've done is trespass...maybe???
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i can understand them trespassing not being cool...but dang.




later folks.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah i can understand them trespassing not being cool...but dang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Think his long hair had anything to do with it??  
Later slip!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2010)

Hey Keebs...any word on Zeke?   I can bring my MRRT down there and he/she can sniff out the trail if you want.   Might be a slow hunt, but I'm sure it can be done!      Let me know!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey Keebs...any word on Zeke?   I can bring my MRRT down there and he/she can sniff out the trail if you want.   Might be a slow hunt, but I'm sure it can be done!      Let me know!



Nope, nuttin  I even dreamed about him last night.................. he came running through the horse pen & went right on past me  
You keep that, that, that, *thing* right where it is, I don't do spider's, nope, nuh-uhh, no way, no how!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2010)

Ya sure????   Hmmm...."thing"   like on the Adam's family show.   Might have to add that to the name my spider list!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya sure????   Hmmm...."thing"   like on the Adam's family show.   Might have to add that to the name my spider list!



I'll take "thing" over what you have pictured, darlin'........... yeecckkk, makes my skin crawl! 
But thanks for the offer!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

Morning folkz, dang i over slept fer sure. Gotta get something to eat. Whew, work time is bout here.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

Nic prayers sent


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

since wen does long hair make you a criminal?


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning folkz, dang i over slept fer sure. Gotta get something to eat. Whew, work time is bout here.



 what'd you take last night???


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> since wen does long hair make you a criminal?



Chill, it doesn't, slip has a "mopp head" full of hair & I was just picking at him.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what'd you take last night???


A freind at work gave me some flexaral muscle relaxer. Stuff works too. What happened to Nick?


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> A freind at work gave me some flexaral muscle relaxer. Stuff works too. What happened to Nick?



Oh yeah, them things are magical! 
He had a close friend to pass away.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, them things are magical!
> He had a close friend to pass away.


Thanks Keebs. Prayers sending to Nick and friends family.

 Well busy here and now got to go. Hope storms are not bad today. Ya'll be good.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

got my crayons, glue stick, scissors, colored pens, and a cup of coffee. Bout time to go all Napoleon on this Hog whacking map!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> got my crayons, glue stick, scissors, colored pens, and a cup of coffee. Bout time to go all Napoleon on this Hog whacking map!



pics of process?


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 21, 2010)

Ladies and Gentle.....um....Fellas,  I bid you goodbye!  Headed to DOG II for the weekend.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Think his long hair had anything to do with it??
> Later slip!


hair-ist people....


Hankus said:


> since wen does long hair make you a criminal?


no no no, it just means you know how to grow pot.


Keebs said:


> Chill, it doesn't, slip has a "mopp head" full of hair & I was just picking at him.



 keebs is a hairist!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Ladies and Gentle.....um....Fellas,  I bid you goodbye!  Headed to DOG II for the weekend.



Safe Travels, LOADS of FUN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> hair-ist people....
> 
> no no no, it just means you know how to grow pot.
> 
> ...



ZooooM.............. did you see that plane take off without me?!?! 
hair-ist??? whatchutalkinboutwillis????


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ZooooM.............. did you see that plane take off without me?!?!
> hair-ist??? whatchutalkinboutwillis????



racist...harisit...tryin to make a funny over here Keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> pics of process?



tongue stuck out right side of mouth, eyes furrowed in concentration as i slowly  cut off the extra paper. White crayon for roads, green crayon for foodplots, Blue crayon for creeks and drains.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> racist...harisit...tryin to make a funny over here Keebs!


 OOooooohhhhk............. HaHaHaHaHa, knee-slapper there slipster..........


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tongue stuck out right side of mouth, eyes furrowed in concentration as i slowly  cut off the extra paper. White crayon for roads, green crayon for foodplots, Blue crayon for creeks and drains.



Now THAT is funny.............


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OOooooohhhhk............. HaHaHaHaHa, knee-slapper there slipster..........








went to "starbucks" to meet up with a friend for a bit....gawd dang no one told me ya had to master a freaking code to get a drink...

weird folks in there...


----------



## Benji314 (May 21, 2010)

Grass is cut. Pool is clean. Benji is hungry. I think it's time to eat.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> went to "starbucks" to meet up with a friend for a bit....gawd dang no one told me ya had to master a freaking code to get a drink...
> 
> weird folks in there...



Hey now, easy, I just "didn't catch on"  
<I thought you were a "hip" young man! LOL >
I have never been in a starbucks before.......... closest one is 'bout 30 miles away


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Grass is cut. Pool is clean. Benji is hungry. I think it's time to eat.



fire up the grill then!


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey now, easy, I just "didn't catch on"
> <I thought you were a "hip" young man! LOL >
> I have never been in a starbucks before.......... closest one is 'bout 30 miles away



wasnt my choice.


now, if yall 'scuse me imma go hang this rotten chicken from a tree for TC pics...

wonder what the people in starbucks whould think of that?


----------



## Benji314 (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> fire up the grill then!



That's tomorrow. I just want to veg out for a bit. Got to get the house cleaned sometime today too.


----------



## GeorgiaTrout (May 21, 2010)

Good afternoon all! 

Gonna start diggin' the pool Monday morning.


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> tongue stuck out right side of mouth, eyes furrowed in concentration as i slowly  cut off the extra paper. White crayon for roads, green crayon for foodplots, Blue crayon for creeks and drains.



Kids just got out of school today. Isn't it still a little early for Vacation Bible School?  

  


Is that map for ME?


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> wasnt my choice.
> 
> 
> now, if yall 'scuse me imma go hang this rotten chicken from a tree for TC pics...
> ...


They'd think you're crazy, what else?  But we know you're ~~cough~~cough~normal~~cough 



Benji314 said:


> That's tomorrow. I just want to veg out for a bit. Got to get the house cleaned sometime today too.


You better get to it, isn't the in-laws coming?!?! 



GeorgiaTrout said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> Gonna start diggin' the pool Monday morning.



I so jealous!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

im wachin hanibal lecter


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Kids just got out of school today. Isn't it still a little early for Vacation Bible School?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Can't you just see our Wobert-Woo sitting there in deep concentration, marking, shading, watching the lines........................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! I received another pkg. in the mail today from another driveler. Lawd....that's 2 in less than a week. I'm being LAVISHED with gifts

I love this place....sure is some FINE Folks here!!!


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

best day of school all; year


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Kids just got out of school today. Isn't it still a little early for Vacation Bible School?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I'm gonna call Fishbait tonight. Just got off the phone with Marlon and he says the guys are up there right now cleaning up the roads and getting the trees cleared. Between beers of course. Wobbert will be busy putting feeders and camera's out Monday. I doubt i can get them all set up, but if i can get 3-4 Pork Palace buffets set up, ya'll might want to bring guns and ammo next weekend.



Keebs said:


> Can't you just see our Wobert-Woo sitting there in deep concentration, marking, shading, watching the lines........................


Knowledge is power, baby! If you know the lay of the land and where food and water is, you are way ahead of the game! I just broke my blue crayon.....


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO!!!! I received another pkg. in the mail today from another driveler. Lawd....that's 2 in less than a week. I'm being LAVISHED with gifts
> 
> I love this place....sure is some FINE Folks here!!!


worthless w/o pics! 



Seth carter said:


> best day of school all; year



Of course it is.............. it's the last one!! 
Aren't you graduating yet??


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I'm gonna call Fishbait tonight. Just got off the phone with Marlon and he says the guys are up there right now cleaning up the roads and getting the trees cleared. Between beers of course. Wobbert will be busy putting feeders and camera's out Monday. I doubt i can get them all set up, but if i can get 3-4 Pork Palace buffets set up, ya'll might want to bring guns and ammo next weekend.
> 
> 
> Knowledge is power, baby! If you know the lay of the land and where food and water is, you are way ahead of the game! I just broke my blue crayon.....


wanna borrow mine???


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> worthless w/o pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



from what


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> from what



 MIddle School??? HIgh School??


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can't you just see our Wobert-Woo sitting there in deep concentration, marking, shading, watching the lines........................



Or getting mad cause he accidentally used a green crayon in the creek so he had to make a margin notation that "Green spot in water is not a lillypad".  





rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I'm gonna call Fishbait tonight. Just got off the phone with Marlon and he says the guys are up there right now cleaning up the roads and getting the trees cleared. Between beers of course. Wobbert will be busy putting feeders and camera's out Monday. I doubt i can get them all set up, but if i can get 3-4 Pork Palace buffets set up, ya'll might want to bring guns and ammo next weekend.
> 
> 
> Knowledge is power, baby! If you know the lay of the land and where food and water is, you are way ahead of the game! I just broke my blue crayon.....




Well Fishbait and his pops are going to load up the 4-wheeler (notice I didn't make that plural, one hasn't been finished yet  ) and chainsaws, axes...whathaveyou tonight and they'll be trailerin on over in the morning.  

Hope the guys don't get it all done today and leave something for Fishbait and Father of Fishbait to do tomorrow. They need to be gone all day, I gots plans.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

rain baby rain.

ya know, growing a garden and having to bucket water down there really makes ya appreciate the wet stuff from the sky.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> worthless w/o pics!




True...but I like keeping you in SUSPENSE....the anticipation ya know???


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> rain baby rain.
> 
> ya know, growing a garden and having to bucket water down there really makes ya appreciate the wet stuff from the sky.




We keep getting EBS alerts on the tv about severe thunderstorms. 

Ain't a cloud in the sky and the alerts are for counties not even near us.  









OH well, I guess I'm gonna sign off for a bit and see if I can get a jump on tomorrow's planned detailed house cleaning and hog-hunting garb prepartion.  Need to make sure all camo are in boxes with dirt wafers, gotta clean rifle, finish sighting in the new bow, inventory broadheads and vacuum. 

You'd think I was planning on hog hunting next weekend or something.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> We keep getting EBS alerts on the tv about severe thunderstorms.
> 
> Ain't a cloud in the sky and the alerts are for counties not even near us.
> 
> ...



They're all up here TBug.... brother had hail a while ago about 20 miles from me. I'm just getting winds and heavy rains/thunder/lightning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs....I took pics, but my phone is worthless and takes forever to send.I'll get some when the wife gets home with hers....it's a tad better


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> rain baby rain.
> 
> ya know, growing a garden and having to bucket water down there really makes ya appreciate the wet stuff from the sky.



I don't have to bucket, but there ain't nothin' like the LIQUID SUNSHINE slip


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Or getting mad cause he accidentally used a green crayon in the creek so he had to make a margin notation that "Green spot in water is not a lillypad".


    



slip said:


> rain baby rain.
> 
> ya know, growing a garden and having to bucket water down there really makes ya appreciate the wet stuff from the sky.


 yep, funny how that works, ain't it? 



Jeff C. said:


> True...but I like keeping you in SUSPENSE....the anticipation ya know???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Now I'm all fired up for some dribblin', and ain't nobody here


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> They're all up here TBug.... brother had hail a while ago about 20 miles from me. I'm just getting winds and heavy rains/thunder/lightning






Jeff C. said:


> Keebs....I took pics, but my phone is worthless and takes forever to send.I'll get some when the wife gets home with hers....it's a tad better


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm all fired up for some dribblin', and ain't nobody here



but, but, but............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yep, funny how that works, ain't it?







Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm all fired up for some dribblin', and ain't nobody here



And you fixin' to leave


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> And you fixin' to leave



 DANG it IS almost 5:00.......... ain't it?!?!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2010)

Hello drivelers
Daughter just helped me vaccinate all 11 puppies.Now gonna load the truck,get ready for DOG tommorow


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DANG it IS almost 5:00.......... ain't it?!?!



Yep...you gonna be on later???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hello drivelers
> Daughter just helped me vaccinate all 11 puppies.Now gonna load the truck,get ready for DOG tommorow



Hey Jeff....I'm sure it's gonna be a great time!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...you gonna be on later???



 depends - - got company coming in, gotta mix horse feed tonight, should jump on sometime tonight....... you know I gotta get my woody fix er'y now & then!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hello drivelers
> Daughter just helped me vaccinate all 11 puppies.Now gonna load the truck,get ready for DOG tommorow



 Good Deal......... don't forget the camera!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Later!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> depends - - got company coming in, gotta mix horse feed tonight, should jump on sometime tonight....... you know I gotta get my woody fix er'y now & then!



Yes Ma'am


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Jeff....I'm sure it's gonna be a great time!!!


all the rain we've had it might become dogstock



Keebs said:


> Good Deal......... don't forget the camera!!!!!!!!!



Yep,fixin to put it in the truck


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> all the rain we've had it might become dogstock
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,fixin to put it in the truck



Hope not....I've had an inch here, but I'm 125 miles south.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope not....I've had an inch here, but I'm 125 miles south.



my rain gauge broke,don't know how much we've had.I'm 80miles south of it


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

ahhh.......... home at last!
Thanks to everyone for your concern as to whether i'm using the right crayon or not. Keebs had an extra blue, but it had teeth marks all the way down. 
 Fishbait is all excited about a portion of the property that no one hunts. There is a reason for that: we call it "the canyon" and thats not exaggerating!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 21, 2010)

Wow, storm just hit here at work. Inside time fo a bit.
 Now time to eat. Lots of purple on de weather map.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, storm just hit here at work. Inside time fo a bit.
> Now time to eat. Lots of purple on de weather map.



sunny and hot here.....


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sunny and hot here.....



sunny and cool here, a odd cold breeze

enough rain to green things up but not float them off...


hunting never really stops for you does it? deer, turkey, hogs...repeat.....going after any crawdads again this year?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> sunny and cool here, a odd cold breeze
> 
> enough rain to green things up but not float them off...
> 
> ...



really too late for me to mess with crawfish. Another month and it will be a bad time to be a bullfrog!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

beer


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> beer



can't. Got beeper duty till 7am Monday morning. But it does sound good.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2010)

WooHoo! I think we might have my MacBook working again. 

That means no more... "MOM, can I use your computer?".  

AND, a running MacBook for EvilRubberDucky to do his music thang on, will allow me to wait til Christmas to get him a new one. 



Speaking of, I love having an insured, driving, 16 year old in the house. Send him to the grocery store, to pick up pizza, put gas in my car... the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

They are cold bamer and shonuff good     (broke dis week so 30 stones)


----------



## turtlebug (May 21, 2010)

"There was a problem installing the selected software. Please try restarting your computer."


SO IT CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO THE WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH AND CONTINUE TO HOLD THE LAST  5 YEARS OF YOUR LIFE HOSTAGE!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> WooHoo! I think we might have my MacBook working again.
> 
> That means no more... "MOM, can I use your computer?".
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> "There was a problem installing the selected software. Please try restarting your computer."
> 
> 
> SO IT CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO THE WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH AND CONTINUE TO HOLD THE LAST  5 YEARS OF YOUR LIFE HOSTAGE!



and just that quick....... Her hope of a restored Macbook is splattered like a watermelon from a 3-story drop. 
Off to Lowes for some square beams for the tripod legs. Don't need a hog being able to reach the feeder mechanism again.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They are cold bamer and shonuff good     (broke dis week so 30 stones)



30 Keystones? bleck...... 
still wish i could have one, though.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

hurry bamer hurry they goin fast


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> "There was a problem installing the selected software. Please try restarting your computer."
> 
> 
> SO IT CAN GO RIGHT BACK TO THE WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH AND CONTINUE TO HOLD THE LAST  5 YEARS OF YOUR LIFE HOSTAGE!



woah.


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

im it truble


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

what is it truble and how is it diferent from regular truble


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

beer me


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

again


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2010)

Well 12 more hours to go and then a weather check.   I might make DOG after all!     That is of course, the spider eats his cricket dinner tonight!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

man, there is few things worse than touring the town looking for galvanized pipe and nobody has any! 
Gonna be a long weekend with the Northern membership attending DOGII.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well 12 more hours to go and then a weather check.   I might make DOG after all!     That is of course, the spider eats his cricket dinner tonight!



Matt's cooking so you know it'll be worth the trip.
Hey BB,
Have you got Fishing Addicts "Drivel-nator" thread locked down? We'll jump on that one when this edition is finished if you want.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what is it truble and how is it diferent from regular truble



unless you exeded in yur CRCT's you woodn't unnerstand.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

all right, since i'm talking to myself, I'll get a Mountain Dew, a bag of chips and my notebook for the last Driveler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Hiya Pookie!!

Looks like my last midnight is gonna be a looooong one.


----------



## baldfish (May 21, 2010)

Evening dribblers
Don't ya just hate not being at DOG like me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Evening dribblers
> Don't ya just hate not being at DOG like me



Yeah it sucks, I've gotta be here til 7am!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie!!
> 
> Looks like my last midnight is gonna be a looooong one.



Whiner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Whiner!



Weiner!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

Quack luring in ButcherTony, Hankus up early, OFH shopping in the rain, Sterlo baseball party, Jeffc thundering Friday, RM DOG-bound, TGat wakeup call( YaraG says thanks), Sulli DOG-bound, smileys and nonsense, Keebs confirms Friday, Jeffc wet, Nicodemus' friend passed away( prayers, Nic), TGat new lawnmower(unused), Strych9 wet truck seats and DOG-bound, Snowy rain delay, Timmay coffee request, tarps, W2H driveby, TGat philosophy on life(hang in there, bro), Slip camo pot gorwing, Boneboy in tower, Slip clarifies, Boneboy offers tracking spider service, long hair= criminal?, HT awake(sorry, comes to), hog hunting map making(vacation bible school style), hair-ist( no clue), broke crayons, busy Benji, Starbucks gibberish, GTrout pool building plans, maps for Bugsy, Seth sez: (unintelligible), WOW's thinking about wittle ol' me, Jeffc mailbox happiness, borrowing Keebs crayon(chewed up), Seth last day of skool, raining on Slip, TBug housework and hog plans, Jeffr DOG-bound, Hogtrap rain watching, hunting anything, Hankus beer count underway(Keystone 30 pack), TBug Macbook working?(nope. nevermind), more Seth-speak, Boneboy cricket dinner, Albany pipe-less, Quack dreading night shift, Baldfish not DOG-bound.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and to our Brothers and sisters at DOG: happy travels and everyone be safe!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

crct what


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

5 rounds or is it 6


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Weiner!!



Ahhhhh....ice cold Guiness!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> crct what



drunk?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Quack luring in ButcherTony, Hankus up early, OFH shopping in the rain, Sterlo baseball party, Jeffc thundering Friday, RM DOG-bound, TGat wakeup call( YaraG says thanks), Sulli DOG-bound, smileys and nonsense, Keebs confirms Friday, Jeffc wet, Nicodemus' friend passed away( prayers, Nic), TGat new lawnmower(unused), Strych9 wet truck seats and DOG-bound, Snowy rain delay, Timmay coffee request, tarps, W2H driveby, TGat philosophy on life(hang in there, bro), Slip camo pot gorwing, Boneboy in tower, Slip clarifies, Boneboy offers tracking spider service, long hair= criminal?, HT awake(sorry, comes to), hog hunting map making(vacation bible school style), hair-ist( no clue), broke crayons, busy Benji, Starbucks gibberish, GTrout pool building plans, maps for Bugsy, Seth sez: (unintelligible), WOW's thinking about wittle ol' me, Jeffc mailbox happiness, borrowing Keebs crayon(chewed up), Seth last day of skool, raining on Slip, TBug housework and hog plans, Jeffr DOG-bound, Hogtrap rain watching, hunting anything, Hankus beer count underway(Keystone 30 pack), TBug Macbook working?(nope. nevermind), more Seth-speak, Boneboy cricket dinner, Albany pipe-less, Quack dreading night shift, Baldfish not DOG-bound.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and to our Brothers and sisters at DOG: happy travels and everyone be safe!





Excellent job Robert!!   Will you be able to attend my benefit next weekend??


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> what is it truble and how is it diferent from regular truble



i got suspendid from scool if thats ennuf truble


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> drunk?




Jealous?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excellent job Robert!!   Will you be able to attend my benefit next weekend??


Yep!! 


Seth carter said:


> i got suspendid from scool if thats ennuf truble


 You got suspended on the last day of Skool? You goober...


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You got suspended on the last day of Skool? You goober...



sigh


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

that a plenty o trubl


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

no mearly buzzzzzed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i got suspendid from scool if thats ennuf truble



DADNABBIT boy!!!

Back to the basement!!




chuckb7718 said:


> Jealous?



Yep!!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

goin enuff rounds to feel like a dirt track any body want one


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

he was talkin bout my moma and he got gott


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> goin enuff rounds to feel like a dirt track any body want one



Dublin's too far.....Shoulda checked me earlier!

Like a week ago!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> he was talkin bout my moma and he got gott



Yo momma is soooooo....


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo momma is soooooo....



u gone get got 2


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo momma is soooooo....


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo momma is soooooo....



You are so wrong!

Nighty night ya'll!
I'm gone!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

nite chuckb Ill drink one fer ya  #8 is all you and its up beer afetr next


----------



## Seth carter (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>



ile get u to ya goober


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

its a 3 way goober rumble hahahahaha


----------



## ButcherTony (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its a 3 way goober rumble hahahahaha


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a long weekend with the Northern membership attending DOGII.


yeah. 'fraid yer right...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

drivel drivel drivel....oops sorry about that Miss it'll wash out I promise...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

ButcherTony said:


>



Might as well get u some too...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

Bu bu bu but we got Keebs to keep us company...


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

get the errands done today?


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> its a 3 way goober rumble hahahahaha



we'll just blame that on PUI...


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

PUI?? person usually ignorant?


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

Quack you through milkin the apple tree yet? We gotta make apple butter


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They are cold bamer and shonuff good     (broke dis week so 30 stones)


Nuttin' wrong wiff "stones"............... 


Seth carter said:


> im it truble





boneboy96 said:


> Well 12 more hours to go and then a weather check.   I might make DOG after all!     That is of course, the spider eats his cricket dinner tonight!


lucky dawg..........



rhbama3 said:


> man, there is few things worse than touring the town looking for galvanized pipe and nobody has any!
> Gonna be a long weekend with the Northern membership attending DOGII.


yeah it is, glad I had company come in............



Hooked On Quack said:


>


Hey cutiepie! 



baldfish said:


> Evening dribblers
> Don't ya just hate not being at DOG like me


yep! 



rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Quack luring in ButcherTony, Hankus up early, OFH shopping in the rain, Sterlo baseball party, Jeffc thundering Friday, RM DOG-bound, TGat wakeup call( YaraG says thanks), Sulli DOG-bound, smileys and nonsense, Keebs confirms Friday, Jeffc wet, Nicodemus' friend passed away( prayers, Nic), TGat new lawnmower(unused), Strych9 wet truck seats and DOG-bound, Snowy rain delay, Timmay coffee request, tarps, W2H driveby, TGat philosophy on life(hang in there, bro), Slip camo pot gorwing, Boneboy in tower, Slip clarifies, Boneboy offers tracking spider service, long hair= criminal?, HT awake(sorry, comes to), hog hunting map making(vacation bible school style), hair-ist( no clue), broke crayons, busy Benji, Starbucks gibberish, GTrout pool building plans, maps for Bugsy, Seth sez: (unintelligible), WOW's thinking about wittle ol' me, Jeffc mailbox happiness, borrowing Keebs crayon(chewed up), Seth last day of skool, raining on Slip, TBug housework and hog plans, Jeffr DOG-bound, Hogtrap rain watching, hunting anything, Hankus beer count underway(Keystone 30 pack), TBug Macbook working?(nope. nevermind), more Seth-speak, Boneboy cricket dinner, Albany pipe-less, Quack dreading night shift, Baldfish not DOG-bound.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend and to our Brothers and sisters at DOG: happy travels and everyone be safe!






Seth carter said:


> i got suspendid from scool if thats ennuf truble


doofus!!



Seth carter said:


> he was talkin bout my moma and he got gott


so????? gawd you idjit!!



ButcherTony said:


>


HI!



TGattis said:


> drivel drivel drivel....oops sorry about that Miss it'll wash out I promise...


get da wet wipes! 



TGattis said:


> Bu bu bu but we got Keebs to keep us company...


Yeah ya do!!


----------



## ButcherTony (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might as well get u some too...


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> PUI?? person usually ignorant?



HHHhmmm, actually a good one!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> PUI?? person usually ignorant?



usually ends up that way after a night of drankin'....


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!! OFH has FINALLY been tricked into eating deer meat & LIKED IT!!!!!!!!!   I had tried twice & failed but whoever succeeded has my THANKS!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Hi y'all


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

Hey Keebs

Hey Jeff


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!! OFH has FINALLY been tricked into eating deer meat & LIKED IT!!!!!!!!!   I had tried twice & failed but whoever succeeded has my THANKS!!!!






wait, i thought she hunted?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!! OFH has FINALLY been tricked into eating deer meat & LIKED IT!!!!!!!!!   I had tried twice & failed but whoever succeeded has my THANKS!!!!



She CAN be taught new tricks, i mean try new dishes!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 21, 2010)

Yep hankus I got my errands run.....she's all happy now she has money for her deposit on a house....

I swear if that women spent half as much time tryin to fix what was wrong with us as she did tryin to find a place to live we wouldn't be in this situation...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Quack you through milkin the apple tree yet? We gotta make apple butter



The only thing I'm milking is the time clock!!




HIYA DUREE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!! OFH has FINALLY been tricked into eating deer meat & LIKED IT!!!!!!!!!   I had tried twice & failed but whoever succeeded has my THANKS!!!!



 Alcoholic beverages make most anything taste good


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

hate it for ya Troy

chuckb this one is for you


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi y'all


Hey beh-bey! 



Hankus said:


> Hey Keebs
> 
> Hey Jeff


hey goof ball............ 



slip said:


> wait, i thought she hunted?


She DOES, but after going to a processor she got "turned off" eating it............. now maybe that has changed 'cause most of what I have in the freezer is deer (most of the time) and she has "done without" before, maybe now she'll eat when she's here!!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

The drunker I post here the longer i get


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> She CAN be taught new tricks, i mean try new dishes!!!






TGattis said:


> Yep hankus I got my errands run.....she's all happy now she has money for her deposit on a house....
> 
> I swear if that women spent half as much time tryin to fix what was wrong with us as she did tryin to find a place to live we wouldn't be in this situation...


Aaaawww Troy, I'm so sorry!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> The only thing I'm milking is the time clock!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MILLLLLL, my sweetie!!!!!!!!!! Count that time darlin'!!  Hey, what was that Albany date again??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Alcoholic beverages make most anything taste good


It ain't worked before!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

Hankus said:


> The drunker I post here the longer i get



Starkle, Starkle, little twink............


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She DOES, but after going to a processor she got "turned off" eating it............. now maybe that has changed 'cause most of what I have in the freezer is deer (most of the time) and she has "done without" before, maybe now she'll eat when she's here!!



ohhh, i see....


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

It said season to taste thats why it taste like burbon


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah. 'fraid yer right...



I'll 3rd that slip,bama!!



TGattis said:


> drivel drivel drivel....oops sorry about that Miss it'll wash out I promise...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Might as well get u some too...





ButcherTony said:


>





Hankus said:


> Hey Keebs
> 
> Hey Jeff



Howdy boyzzzz!!!



Keebs said:


> Hey beh-bey!
> 
> 
> hey goof ball............
> ...



Hello there dawlin

My daughter prefers deer meat over beef....she ate a lot of it when she was very young.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> ohhh, i see....


"said the blind man"................



Jeff C. said:


> Hello there dawlin
> 
> My daughter prefers deer meat over beef....she ate a lot of it when she was very young.



Hey Chief........... you got a smart daughter!  
Ok, as bad as I hate to, I gotta go, battery low, company here, shower to take (don't know why, going fishing tomorrow & yes, have camera ready!!  ) AND gotta get some supper............. have talked with one at DOG, great crew already gathered, yes, wish I could be there, but it weren't in the cards............. ya'll have a good'un!! 
Troy............. smooches darlin', smooches................


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

bye Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Keebs said:


> "said the blind man"................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Keebs...good luck tomorrow!!! I'm going in the morning also


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> wait, i thought she hunted?



Only thing Heather hunts is another beer!!




Hankus said:


> The drunker I post here the longer i get









Keebs said:


> Aaaawww Troy, I'm so sorry!!
> 
> 
> MILLLLLL, my sweetie!!!!!!!!!! Count that time darlin'!!  Hey, what was that Albany date again???
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> I'll 3rd that slip,bama!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Quackers...How are ya???


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2010)

the more i drink
the more i drink
the more I'm out o here
gots to work on my birds, a heap of biddies due by june


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackers...How are ya???



Waitin on 7am!!  Start days Monday.

You having a big time tonight??


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

Hey all!

Hows things?

Good here except these allergies

Forty years on this great earth and allergic to nothing until now


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on 7am!!  Start days Monday.
> 
> You having a big time tonight??



Nada...Just sittin' here trying NOT to watch a chic flick with the wife and daughter, while the dog licks me



PAPPILLION said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> ...



Hey Papp!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hows things?
> 
> ...



Welllllllllll hello there Pappi, buy you a drink??


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nada...Just sittin' here trying NOT to watch a chic flick with the wife and daughter, while the dog licks me
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Papp!!!



Hi Jeff!

Im so bored Im thinking of waking my dog to have some company!

I might head to Waffle House and see if there is any women that need a date tonight!


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllllll hello there Pappi, buy you a drink??



Sure thing stud muffin,Make it a Tequila,straight please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2010)

PAPPILLION said:


> Hi Jeff!
> 
> Im so bored Im thinking of waking my dog to have some company!
> 
> I might head to Waffle House and see if there is any women that need a date tonight!



Shift changes at 11pm, better hurry!!



PAPPILLION said:


> Sure thing stud muffin,Make it a Tequila,straight please



Coming right up!!  Neck and back rub??


----------



## slip (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neck and back rub??



oh...i see.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2010)

good lawd, we are a mess here without the wimmenses around!

Die thread die!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shift changes at 11pm, better hurry!!
> 
> 
> 
> Coming right up!!  Neck and back rub??




I guess Papp tried to beat that shift change


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shift changes at 11pm, better hurry!!
> 
> 
> 
> Coming right up!!  Neck and back rub??



Im on it,two waitin

Yes that would be nice Quack Baby!

Now with so many people gone I might make the next DD!


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess Papp tried to beat that shift change



Naw,I got my CrackBerry with me.In Parking Lot


----------



## wickedjester (May 21, 2010)

slip said:


> oh...i see.



Im sorry slip,thats the way he is.You still gotta love him reguardless...........


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2010)

WhAT IN The World is going on in here???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2010)

Good evenin`...


----------

